# Any raw fooders out there?



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

I've been searching this board and was surprised to find a lack of threads about the raw food lifestyle. Does anyone here eat raw or partially raw?

We are currently working towards a raw diet...I've always been very health conscious, and have recently been reading a lot about it. I feel soooo great and I am so much more in tune with my body. I've noticed such a connection between what I eat and how I feel.

I have several raw books and Alissa Cohen's DVD (which is GREAT!)...I'm looking forward to "cooking" up some great food.

Raw fooders come forth! I'd love to hear how you learned about it and how it's working for you.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delight*
I've been searching this board and was surprised to find a lack of threads about the raw food lifestyle. Does anyone here eat raw or partially raw?

I do! It's something I have been getting into for the last year or so, but it's been a slow process for me.

Quote:

We are currently working towards a raw diet...I've always been very health conscious, and have recently been reading a lot about it. I feel soooo great and I am so much more in tune with my body. I've noticed such a connection between what I eat and how I feel.
Yea I do enjoy the "lighter" feeling of eating raw, if that makes any sense. What makes alot of sense about it for me is that Ive always really liked raw veggies and fruits. I like very few of them even warmed, so this is a good fit for me.

Quote:

I have several raw books and Alissa Cohen's DVD (which is GREAT!)...I'm looking forward to "cooking" up some great food.
I currently have "Raw Food, The UNcook Book" by Juliano. It has wonderful recipes. I need a food processor and blender so badly now LOL. It will be easier for me to do more then.

Quote:

Raw fooders come forth! I'd love to hear how you learned about it and how it's working for you.
 I learned about it through an independent newspaper that had raw food potlucks. I never have gotten to one (we moved from the area) but it sparked my interest in researching it more if only because I already felt that raw stuff appealed to me and I was thrilled that others found it cool too.


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Yay! I knew there had to be someone







Now if the rest of them will come out to play, it would be really fun!

You should check out the book called "Living Cuisine" by Renee Underkoffler (forward by Woody Harrelson). It's an awesome resource and has tons of great recipes. Some of them are listed here. The chocolate mousse at the bottom sounds amazing.

I haven't done many recipes yet...mostly just fruits, veggies, and nuts. We're traveling right now, but when we get home, I'm going to be using that food processor like crazy!


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi! My dh and I have experimented with raw foodism and we love it! I have never felt so good in my life (well, after the first few days), lots of energy, and after a few weeks my skin looks so good, no puffy eyes...

We have done it (100%) for 5-6 weeks I think 5 times now through out the years. Right now I am pregnant, eating lots of fruit, but lots of cooked food too. After the baby is born we are planning on getting more serious about it again.

I took a class at The Living Light Culinary Academy and would like to eventually get a raw foods chef certificate from them. I also has the pleasure of meeting the lady that wrote The Raw Family, an amazing and very inspiring book, and attended one of her seminars.

I love Alissa Cohens site. Also check out www.purejoylivingfoods.com, Elaina Love has my favorite raw "cook" book that is really great. I've made several things from it.

I think the hardest thing is in the beginning, if you are not prepared and have interesting food ready to eat, it is difficult. Sometimes I'd just not really eat, and that just made me crave things. But if I plan ahead its much easier. I am so lucky my dh is in to it. Also having the right tools and setup help.

I could talk about it forever, so I should probably stop







If you want some of my favorite recepes or foods or anything else let me know. I'm glad to see this post!

*erin*
#1 edd 10/29/05


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi Erin!
I'm so glad you chimed in! I am sooooo jealous that you went to Living Light! I just found their site and said that someday I wanted to attend









I love how great I feel eating raw...I've only been doing it for a couple of weeks, and I've just been starting to get "serious" about it in the last week or so. It's to the point now that cooked foods really don't appeal anymore. If I'm starving, a pizza or thai food sounds amazing, but if I just have lots of stuff around to eat, I'm fine. Even after I have just a small amount of cooked food...I kind of feel yucky. Did you experience that?

I've started to CRAVE fruits so much now. The more I eat, the more I want







I'm just about ready to dig into my first papaya! I'm totally addicted to mangos with lime and raw cashews are sooo yummy. I need to work on getting more leafy greens...I love spinach and kale, it's just that I have to remember to eat them.

Do you have a juicer? Vitamix? Processor or blender? I'd love to hear some advice and also some of your favorite recipes. I'm anxious to try some of the bread and muffin recipes in the dehydrator. You can PM me if they can't be posted here.

I know what you mean about being able to talk about it forever! I have a great friend who was actually the one who got me interested in it...and we email daily with what we're eating...things we've learned or found online. It's so fun. I've always been very passionate about health and nutrition, so this was a natural progression. I was already vegan...so it didn't seem like a HUGE change. Mostly cutting out processed foods was hard. I love crackers, cereal, etc.

I also find it hard not to talk about it to my DH and family all the time because I soooo want them to experience the benefits too. I think my DH will join me soon...but we are away from home almost all summer and it's more convenient to eat cooked food for him. But my mom is showing some interest...she has been anemic forever and I truly think this could help.

Thanks for the site too...it's awesome!


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:

Even after I have just a small amount of cooked food...I kind of feel yucky. Did you experience that?
Yes! Sometimes when we eat out we would get a salad and regular dressing (not raw) and even that made a difference in how we felt and made us a little more hungry!

Fruit is so yummy. On the raw family website she recommends "green smoothies" basically just fruit with leafy greens and water. Something like mangos, blueberries, water (or coconut water) and a couple handfuls of leafy greens. Its a good way to get more and its kinda pre-chewed for you. It really taste decent, even though it may not sound yummy.

Have you tried young coconuts yet?? Oh my, sooo good!

I have a vita mix, I love it! I have a cheap food processor (could use an upgrade) I do have a juicer and a dehydrator. I finally got some really good knifes, which make such a difference! In the dehydrator I mostly have done fruit, especially if I bought too much and cut it up before it goes bad. My favorites are apples with cinnamon, bananas, strawberries. I have done crackers once which came out ok, and I tried julianos falafel recipe... I must have done something wrong, they came out horrible! I also did thin sliced yams that were marinated in spices and oil and they came out soooo good.

Next on the list is an ice-cream maker. Maybe next month for my B-day I'll get one! I've been to restaurants in San Francisco that had yummy raw ice-cream, I think that would be a good thing to have around!

That must be challenging to eat raw while traveling! If your going to Southern California at any point, let me know, so many raw cafes down there! (I'm in Northern Cal)

I will look up some of my favorite recipes and PM them to you~
Have a good night!
*erin*
#1 edd 10/29/05


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I wonder if we should do a raw foods recipe thread? Ohh I have lots to share.

I totally know what you mean about feeling different after eating cooked foods, or too much cooked foods! I'll probably always eat some cooked foods, but I do prefer more raw. I feel "lighter"... that's the best word I can find to describe it.


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey! We're raw fooders!! Well, i've been on and off for the last year and a half almost, but nearly 100% the last week.. I think it's clicking this time - so exciting!! My son is 10.5 months and he's never had anything cooked..









Maybe we should post some recipes on this thread? All the raw food threads seem to die quick here.. I have a good recipe I made up for cucumber salad.. and I've got some experiements going this week!

Good to see other raw foodists here though!

Oh, and Delight - since you asked - what's really working for us, is a HUGE emphasis on fruit.. we eat a mostly fruit diet, some cut veggies w/dip or maybe a salad.. not everyday... occasional nuts and seeds. No dehydrator or elaborate stuff.. we love our smoothies though! A really great resource is www.rawschool.com - she (Nora Lenz) also has a yahoo group now.

Maybe we could post food logs to see what else everyone is doing?


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi Melissa!
Thanks for joining us







I would love to see some recipes posted here. I think we have to be careful with copywrited stuff though.

Since we've been traveling, I've been mostly eating fruit as well. I do fruit for breakfast and a big salad at the coop salad bar for lunch. And supper has been varied. I snack A LOT right now. I've been thinking about going to buy a blender because I want to make smoothies! We have one at home, but it's not very good.

That is so awesome that your son is raw too. I would love for Bella to be...right now she is. I know I shouldn't worry, but I tend to focus on protein too much. I come from a protein-obsessed, body building family...so they have made me paranoid. Where do you tend to get the most protein from?

I think most of mine is coming from nuts right now, and I'd like to cut back on that.

I'd love to start posting food logs...I'll start!
All food is organic.

Today I had:

Breakfast:
Strawberries
Cherries
Plum
Fresh Apple/Carrot juice

Snacks:
Raw Cashews
Raisins
Apple with raw almond butter

Lunch:
Spinach salad with avocado, tomato, cukes, carrots, broccoli...sprinkled with olive oil and lemon juice

Supper:
Green curry tofu (cooked)
1/2 of an Alternative Baking Co. cookie...(so not raw!...but so good)

Bedtime snack:
Some bites of papaya with lime
Raw Cashews

We went to this organic vegetarian restaurant in Iowa City for supper. I just couldn't bring myself to order a salad when I had been waiting so long to go to this place. Not a good excuse, I know...but I NEEDED it







I didn't feel too bad after that. I haven't gone 100% yet though.

What do you guys do for salad dressings when you go out to a restaurant? I've just been throwing a lemon in my bag...and an avocado (yum!) and then drizzle olive oil on it. But it's not the tastiest. Do you ever make your own at home and bring it in a a small glass jar or something? I'm trying to learn tricks for eating out because we travel so much for business, so I will have a lot of salads to eat I think!

Also, if you can recommend any restaurants that are especially accomodating, that would be great. We don't have any raw restaurants here in the Midwest. Hasn't quite caught on yet!


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Delight - I don't worry about protein at all. It's near impossible to become protein deficient - and if someone was, doctors here wouldn't even know what it was.. they've NEVER seen it.. Don't worry about it, let it go







That's probably easier said than done. I know Stephen Arlin wrote a book called "Raw Power" that is about raw diet & weight-lifting. Maybe that would be a good book for you to get? I've not read it myself, so I can't say if it's any good. I hear about it all the time though so I suspect that it probably is.

Here are some good links though:
Protein: Fact & Fiction (good article, 3 pages)
Protein & Propaganda
Alissa Cohen's take on protein

Your salad dressing question - we don't eat out at restaurants when we're raw because there's just too much other tempting stuff to get! I don't have to travel or do any kind of business thankfully, so it's easy for me to avoid. I think it'd be pretty easy to bring a small jar of some kind of homemade dressing though. I made a strawberry vinaigrette last week that turned out pretty good - it was just 1 cup of fresh strawberries, a couple tbsps of apple cider vinegar, a 1/4c of olive oil, and fresh cracked pepper. simple, but good.

There's a really good vegan restaurant in Victoria, BC called Green Cuisine that has a lot of raw stuff & juices.. but as you can see, I'm far from you so I can't really recommend anything - hopefully a raw neighbour will turn up









I'm not going to put down what I ate today because I'm rather sick & not eating much/well... but this is what I ate a couple days last week:

tuesday:
-a fruit salad (strawberry, mango, banana)
-most of a honeydew (soooo good)
-a bunch of snap peas
-a pear
-pecans, dried mango, pistachios (not raw - made me sick)
-few grapes (kinda sour.. ick)
-lots of water

wednesday:
-couple pieces dried mango
-lots of water
-a smoothie (banana, mango, blueberry, strawberry)
-lots of water after swimming (rehydration!)
-quarter of a watermelon
-guac & cut veggies (liam looooved the guac!!)
-quarter of a watermelon

I'm going to add a couple recipes tomorrow - they're homemade so no copyright issues







i have pictures, too! (i'm a nerd that way)


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Melissa,
Thanks for the reassurance about protein...I know that it's total propaganda, and I still worry deep down. Duh! That's how much media affects us I guess!
I envy you not having to eat out much...I just dread it now. I have about 10 more days in a hotel this month and then in July and August we'll be traveling about 60% of the time! I finally went and bought a mini food processor, and I'm having fun with that.







So if you have any easy food processor recipes that I can do in a hotel room, that would be great. Today I'm going to whip up some nori rolls and Alissa's date nut torte.

Yesterday I ate:

B: strawberries, cherries, banana
Snack: cashews and almonds
L: spinach salad with everything on it/balsamic ving. dressing
Snack: mango with lime
S: curried tofu salad and cous cous (vegan, cooked)
Snack: strawberries, almonds, mango

How do you all get more leafy greens like kale, etc. if you're not eating salad? Do you juice them? I don't like kale when it's not steamed and soft. I just know that I'm eating a lot of fruit and I'd like to eat more greens.

I can't wait to see the pics of your recipes.







I take pics of my creations all the time! So if two of us do it...that' means we're not too weird...ha!

On a side note, I just found out that Minneapolis has a new raw restaurant called Ecopolitan. I'm going to try to go on our next trip to Minnesota. My DH's parents live just north of there. Yippee!

Happy Eating.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

Hi, I've been lurking on your thread to get more "raw" ideas.







I'm vegan and we eat way too much cooked food.

As for your question about greens, I like to tear up kale and add it to my salads. I don't like collard greens as much that way, so sometimes I'll just chop it really fine and toss it in too. Ditto for cabbage. I use my food processor to shred beets and carrots. I also add frozen peas and corn, nuts and raisins and broccoli sprouts (er, only the peas and corn are frozen!)! We're getting fresh snow peas from our garden right now, so I'm eating a lot of those too!

Putting my lurker hat back on.


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

hi callmemama - i envy your snow peas!! :LOL

Kale, spinach, and swiss chard can all be shredded and blended in smoothies - my fave is banana, kale, pineapple







it's a beautful green. if you have something like strawberries in there, then it's really ugly unappetizing green - but if you put bluberries in then you can't see it anymore!









i also love marinated kale salad. i wing it every time from this recipe but skipping the spinach, less onion, sometimes a little honey - depending, you know. custom







i never liked kale cooked (too bitter for me) but in this salad it's GREAT.. you just tear bits off the stem, don't eat the stem or ribs. yuck.

but these days, i'm not even worried about getting my greens. i don't feel they're something i necessarily have to do *every day* .. but when i feel like a salad, i love lots of romaine, tomato, cucumber, celery, peppers, pumpkin seeds, ground flax, sprouts, grated carrot... and a bit of salt.. YUM. i call it my supersalad. i cant' do the juiced greens. i'll throw up, seriously. i dont think it's natural.







:

i do have a good recipe for spanish rice that uses a food processor and nothing else - it belongs to a friend of mine, i'll ask her & post it later - it's quite good! it has cauliflower in it though, is that ok?

my body is healing up a vicious storm today.. it's day 7 now & things are getting started, I think. yuck... cough, cough.









this is "Just Like Mom's" Cucumber Salad
To make it, I mashed up 2 avocados, added a splash of olive oil, a couple tsps of raw honey (I don't know what you would sub if you don't do honey), a tsp or so of dried dill (but fresh is better, didn't have any), and little splash of vinegar.. I think that's it. mix that up really good, and add sliced cucumbers - enough to use up the goo. it's really good! i know it kinda looks like something the dog brought up.

this is a simple tomato salad using big chunks of tomato, avocado & cucumber. the marinade is olive oil, vinegar & italien spices. simple, but good.

and for the hell of it, here's:
baby foodist after a feast of blueberries

more later! so excited to have other raw people to talk to on mdc!!


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

oh! i had a raw dinner party last november and this is what i served..
butternut mango soup
marinated veggie salad
marinated kale (and swiss chard)
stuffed peppers
green salad
a fruit salad
and macaroons for dessert

i also served pesto stuffed mushrooms - which if youve never had, and have a dehydrator, you should have!! you can get a good recipe at alissacohen.com - i don't use no "lite" recipes..


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaper*
Oh, and Delight - since you asked - what's really working for us, is a HUGE emphasis on fruit.. we eat a mostly fruit diet, some cut veggies w/dip or maybe a salad.. not everyday... occasional nuts and seeds. No dehydrator or elaborate stuff.. we love our smoothies though!

Yes I totally agree on the fruit and veggies thing. I do seeds and nuts as well. One thing that I love is creating the amazing salads! When I say that people usually just think green salads= boring but really there is so much you can do with fruits, veggies, and nuts that the options seem endless to me. I don't have a dehydrator (though I plan to get one) but use my stove on super low settings for longer.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Green N Red salad:

There are no "set" amounts for this. I just vary how much I use to how many people are eating it, or for how hungry I am LOL









Cucumbers (cut into "spears")
Tomatoes in big diced pieces or cherry
Green and red bell pepper (cut into spears/sticks)
Red and green onions chopped
Radishes
celery
Any leafy greens that you like: spinach, cabbages, red leaf, etc.
Sprouts
Avacado

Combine the leafy greens, tomatoes, sprouts, avacado and onions in a bowl and then arrange the veggie spears upright around edge of the mixture to make it colorful.

For dressing I top with a mix of lemon juice and/or a bit of vinegar , freshly chopped garlic, some salt, and some olive oil. It's lovely!


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

callmemama...thanks for de-lurking to say hi!

shaper...you rock! holy raw dinner party! I think it's awesome that you take pics of it all. That's so fun. Who did you have over? Was it people that were raw also? I can't wait to try those pesto stuffed mushrooms...I've read that they are amazing!

I'm trying out the date nut torte right now. The dates are soaking...I'll let you know how it turns out...it's my first real "raw recipe".

Some questions for everyone...why did you go raw? Or even, why are you interesting in going raw, as many of us are still in transition. What is your favorite thing about eating raw? What have you noticed in your body since going raw? Also, do you tell people about the raw lifestyle...or simply say "I'm eating more raw fruits and veggies"?

I became a vegetarian last Sept. and started eating more vegan this spring. Then, a friend of mine mentioned that she was reading about these "people" who ate only raw food. My first thought was "no way"...and I kind of filed it in the back of my mind. Then I came across a raw board and started to read about it. It's nothing like I thought it would be...there is so much variety.

My favorite thing about eating raw has been the transformation of my body. I have always been slender, but after having Bella, I had lots of jiggles







In just 3 weeks of being about 75% raw...I am so defined and toned, I can't believe it! I've been working out a little each day, but nothing too hard. It's makes sense...but I didn't think it would happen this fast. I don't feel tired as much either...even though I only get about 6 hours of sleep a night. I can see why people who eat this way for years look so great.

shaper...I am also excited to have other MDC'ers to "talk raw" with. I love it!


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

I finished the torte...and boy, was it tasty! Super dooper sweet and rich. My DH and brother had some and thought it was too sweet. That's coming from the junk food king too...hmmmm. I love it! Here is a photo. It's supposed to have raspberries on top, but I used kiwi...and it would be prettier on a pretty plate, but it's on the hotel-provided kitchen plate.







Yay for my first recipe!


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

UnschoolnMa - that salad sounds really pretty! simple things often the best.

Delight - that torte turned out really pretty! i like the kiwis.









My dinner party was people who were'nt raw.. the liked it though







i don't really know anyone locally who is into raw.. actually a friend here is, but i'm only here for the summer.. and on to the questions (i love questions!):

why raw: i honestly don't remember. it seemed like a good idea at the time :LOL i came across the idea while pregnant with my son but didn't want to rush because of fears of "detoxing into the baby" and whatnot.. now that i have a better understanding, i don't entertain any fears of that sort whatsoever and am ready to fully go 100%.

favourite thing: don't have to cook.. just grab and go. it's easy. just like junk food.. only GOOD for you









noticed in my body: slow weight loss over time - but since going very high raw i've lost 8lbs in the last week. and still going







i've never really been slender (kinda "average") but i can notice things tightening & toning, too. when i eat cooked foods, the next morning my face is so puffy and gross.

what do i say: this is something i'm having a hard time with, actually - which i discovered this morning is just because i'm self-conscious and don't want to people to know i'm "dieting".. because i'm not supposed to care how i look you know?? it's like all this emotional/mental baggage that i'm diligently working through this week. it's hard work. i'm trying to get to the point where I just say "no thanks" and leave it at that when people offer me things, or say "i feel better when i eat ____" or "when i eat that i feel ____" - can't argue with that. a lot of the times i say, "my body can't handle ____" and it's entirely true - it's like a food allergy now. i use the food allergy reasoning a lot for liam. people don't need to know the ins and outs of his diet, but they do need to know enough not to feed him chips.

oh, and i WISH i could sleep at night - liam doesnt let me sleep for more than an hour at a time these days.. that's a big part of what inspired this last week of 100%.. i want to figure out his sleep issues because i think they're related in a big way to what i eat.. but he's detoxing a bit these last couple of days (quicker in babies, i'm just starting) and is pretty darn snarky. poor guy.


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

Shaper~ Your baby is soooo cute!

A few friends of mine are planning a raw potluck. I can't wait!

OK, why did I go raw?

Well, I guess first I should say that I'm not raw right now. I hadn't been for like 6 mo. and now I'm pregnant, picky as hell, and my main excuse is that I am overweight & loose weight quickly when raw. Normally a very good thing, but if I were to be all raw during pregnancy I would loose like 50 lb., which I don't think would be good.

This is a long story, so I'll try and keep it short. I've been vegetarian since I was 15, and struggled with being vegan on and off. When I was 19 I started working at a vegetarian restaurant. It started with this guy Danny, who first told me about raw, and what he ate, etc. Then I was introduced to several customers who were raw, including David Wolfe (the author). At the time I started drinking raw veggie juice everyday and noticed a difference in how I felt. I also noticed that all the people who ate that way had great skin, looked much younger then they were, and overall had really good energy. The diet just made since to me, and the more I read about the more I understood why.

I have had weight issues all my life and been on various "diets" since I was 12. (both parents are obese) By the time I was in high school I was a little over average weight (like between 140-160lbs, I'm 5"6') When I have eaten all raw for any period of time, it has been the only time in my life that I don't feel like sh*t while loosing weight. I have hypoglycemia, am very sensitive to sugar/white bread ... but when I'm raw that goes away. I am very heavy now, I was working a lot and I over eat. Now I don't work much, but being 5 mo. pregnant, I've gained 20lb. But I'm not going to stress, I know its just a matter of time.

The first round of eating raw my dh and I did it for 6 weeks. After a few weeks we noticed our skin looked way better (everyone noticed), his chronic red eyes got better, when we woke in the morning our eyes were not puffy, and we were not full of mucous. I also awoke very alert, way more then usual. It seemed so right. But then we ate burritos one day and took a downward spiral. We've done this several times now! To me this is the ultimate way of eating, even when I overeat on the raw diet, I still loss weight and feel great! Oh, and the first 6 weeks I lost 25lb.

I try not to tell people in general, but I can't help it and find myself explaining the whole thing. I fell like I shouldn't tell people until I'm at a healthy weigh, so I'm a good example, know what I mean?

Ok, this is getting very long and my dh is home. Thanks for the recipes!
*erin*

#1 edd 10/29/05


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Erin! I agree - losing that much weight when pregnant would be very unnerving!! But added rawness is always good!







I also think a lot of people feel as you do - that you have to be the raw poster child to talk about it. It would definitely be easier to talk about it if we were.

I get those downward spirals too - but so far, not this time. YEAH!









Another recipe.. for Banana Splits!!!

Instructions:

Strawberry: blend half, and cut other half small, mix together with a small bit of oj for zip

Blueberry: I used frozen because I didn't have fresh - I mushed some of them and added a bit of oj

Pineapple: same as strawberries but with lemon juice

Then: cut banana down the middle, pile on the toppings, drizzle with watered down raw almond butter & sprinkle with pecans.

To LIVE for!!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Some questions for everyone...why did you go raw? Or even, why are you interesting in going raw, as many of us are still in transition.

It just makes sense to me, in a deep way and on a very practical level. In a deeper sense I feel more connected to the earth and this is a big deal for me spiritually. On a more practical level it just seems easier lol. As Shaper pointed out... no cooking







I do have to get the hang of some new things, but that is part of the fun. Also I just have always loved raw fruits and veggies so this feels right.

My fave thing about going raw? I feel lighter. Whether or not I actually am I have no idea, but I feel that way lol.

Also, do you tell people about the raw lifestyle...or simply say "I'm eating more raw fruits and veggies"?

I have said that alot actually, and people seem to accept it well phrased that way. I've discussed raw fooding with a couple of people with mixed results. My in-laws think it's an extreme hippy diet







and a friend of mine thinks it's a cool idea if it's working for me. Eating at other people's homes, or when we are away on a camping trip with extended family (they have huge potluck meals) should prove interesting for me lol.


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

You all are great!! I could be up all night reading if I didn't have a 4 month old to wake me at 6 30 am!! hehe.

I just realized after a friend pointed it out that going RAW makes so much sense!!! I just feel like I am constantly battleing fatique!!
I know I am nursing but come on!!!

We have no Dairy, bread or "preservatives". I am taking this awesome liquid supplement and when researching the Raw foodists, the thing that really got
my attention was the before and after pictures of their faces. They weren't overweight per say but they just glowed after going raw. Even for one month!! Although I do need to loose, Hello I just had a baby









Delight, I am just so excited because I ordered Alissa Cohens book and DVDs too!! They should be here tomorrow!! I am so ready! My whole family is ready too. Even my 7 and 5 year old girls!

I have to order a deyhydrator. I am looking at the excalibur 2900 with 9 trays. It has the temp controll and the Ronco one I have only goes to 133 degrees and you can't change it. So I have to get rid of it because you destroy valuable enzymes when you go above 117 degrees.

Anyone have any advice on dehydrators or where to buy let me know!
Talk to you all soon!!!
Nicole


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

3littlesweeties...thanks for joining us! You will LOVE Alissa's book and DVD...especially if you are getting a dehydrator. I think the 9 tray Excaliber is the one to get...I'm jealous!

shaper...I can't wait to try that banana split recipe! I have all the ingredients!

Here is a photo of my lunch today. I made Nori Rolls! It was so easy and they tasted awesome. I chopped cauliflower in the food processor for the "rice" and then added avocado, red pepper, carrots, and bean sprouts. The close up photo is the second sheet I made and it had more avocado, bean sprouts and cauliflower. I took the other stuff out because I didn't like it so crunchy. It's a lot easier to cut them when they are really full...and you want to use a super sharp non-serrated knife. I dipped them in Bragg's before devouring them







Yum.


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

Delight~ those rolls look beautiful! What kind of camera do you have??? The pictures turned out so clear and perfect! We love to make nori rolls, mainly because its pretty easy and can be quick. I've seen recipes for that "rice " before, but I've never tryed it. Thanks for sharing pictures with us!

*erin*


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Erin...I have a Canon Rebel XT. It's super fast and wonderful. It takes nice food photos.

Speaking of food photos, here is my latest creation. Mock tuna in an avocado bowl with grape tomatoes. It tastes so much like tuna...I love it! It's a recipe from Alyssa's book.

For dessert I had leftover torte...and then snacked on dried mangoes and cashews.

What are you thoughts on the 100% raw lifestyle? Although I want to do that so badly, it seems so hard to maintain...especially when traveling and eating out. Salads are great, but not for every meal









I get so excited about food and love it so much...that when I find a new way to eat and it works....I can get overly obsessive







But when I "cheat"...I feel so bad about it. I don't want this to be a "diet" of guilt...it should be freeing and wonderful. How do you handle "cheating" on a raw diet? Do you allow yourself to eat "good" cooked food when you are away from home sometimes? I'm just really struggling with the balance. When I do something, I want to do it all the way...and do it with excellence. But in my head, I have this little "raw-meter" that keeps track of how "good" I am each day, and it makes me crazy. If I want a bite of cookie...shouldn't I just have a bite of cookie?!









Just looking for your thoughts on this...


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Depends, Sara - if you can have that bite of cookie and leave it at that - go for it! For some people (me) that bite of cookie will ALWAYS end up in a a day or two long binge on every chocolate chip and candy imaginable... and that is too hard on my body (and Liam's for that matter) to do anymore..

I'm a little glum today because I've had a bad day - had wheat of all things today and it really shows.. Liam's not been sleeping for longer than a half hour at a time and waking up SCREAMING.. it's just horrible.

I can't do anything but all raw. Because I don't have anything in me that says "stop" at such-and-such point. I have no concept of "servings"..

But I tend to get obsessive too and beat myself up about things, I'm consciously working on letting go and stepping back these days. Journalling my food really helped me in the beginning, I realised how much I was eating, what exactly was going in my mouth - but as I continued I got way too obsessive.. so now I just write down what I remember at the end of the day & leave it at that. Much better this way. But the detailed record was important in the beginning. I didn't realise how much JUNK I ate! I'd think I had a pretty good day, look back through my journal and see wow, I really didn't.

My mind works funny









Those pictures looked really good by the way! Very professional. I want some of the avocado thingmers









Nicole - I have no advice on the dehydrators, but just wanted to say welcome! I have one of those cheap round ones but it's ok for what I do (not much - occasional macaroons or banana rollups).. not too into the gourmet.

I'm off to read some inspiring raw things.. Getting focused for the rest of the week







I really feel this is the time - just gotta get back on track!

Melissa


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Melissa...Thanks for the response. Now that I think about it...that's what I do too. I just cannot stop at one cookie. I want more more more. Cookies are my downfall. I used to eat the Starbucks cookies all the time and boy are they bad for you! Anyway...it's funny you said that because I was just reading in Paul Nison's book "The Raw Life" and it was saying how the most important thing you can do when eating raw is to never taste cooked food again because you will be sucked back into that cycle. It's just sooo hard! I need to find transistional alternatives to take the place of my cookies. There are some good recipes...I just need to get a dehydrator!

Something that really helps me is just to not have any temptations in the house and also not going near temptations outside the house. This is hard because my family runs an ice cream shop! Talk about hard to refuse! I'm hoping that my DH will do a 30 day challenge with me so that he will get "addicted" to raw too. He's very open to it all..even if he just eats raw at home, at least then I don't the bad stuff in the house.

I'm so glad that I'm starting Bella now instead of trying to switch eating habits on her later on!

Isn't it fun to read the raw stuff online? I get lost in it...there is so much knowledge out there. I just love it! My favorite are journals...I love to see other's experiences and progress. Do you all have some favorite raw sites?


----------



## Zipporah (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, we are raw fooders here too -- about 75-80% raw (we eat cooked potatoes and rice, and Alvarado St. Bakery sprouted bread). I eat lots of fruit and am now totally addicted to dates! And i cannot imagine what i did without my K-Tec blender!

We love how we feel on our "high raw" diet, but does anyone find their food budget has skyrocketed? We live in Southeastern Connecticut and we are spending about $150-200 a week on food, just for the two of us!!! Who knew produce and nuts were so darn expensive? I guess i could cut it down a bit by buying non-organic produce but i can't bring myself to eat stuff i know has pesticides all over it... but as it is we are barely making it through each pay-period! Anyone else have this dilemma?

My favourite recipe books are "Rawsome!" by Brigitte Mars (although i don't believe in her whole ayurvedic thing) and "The Raw Truth" by Jeremy Safron.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

A (wanna-be) raw-fooder here too







:

Not 100% raw; I eat 6 small meals a day, and usually one of them will be cooked. Not so much out of preference, but out of needing to use up all of whats left in the cupboards. We can't afford to waste food!

I am also one that needs a bit of animal protein or I get whacky in the head, and shaky, sweaty and weak. So I have chicken stock, shrimp and raw eggs a few times a week.

Also having a hard time keeping on weight, so I tend to eat all day long... lol

Delight, I totally agree, I LOVE reading all of the info online. Ive learned so much about nutirtion, food and about how the body works. Every time I read my head gets crammed full of new ideas to process.

I've found that with going raw, I need to eat a LOT of greens to get the benefits. Im talking 50% of my consumption at least... I try anyways, lol

It is hard, because my dh is still eating the SAD diet, and all of his food on the counter is such a temptation. Luckily I _cant_ eat any of it, because I have to stay gluten-free.

I just discovered dried black mission figs! omg, they are _so good_.... I would love to eat some fresh ones, but I have never seen them anywhere before.

Wraps[/URL] (note in the pic, I havent wraped them up yet, they are just laying flat...)
These are just large red romaine leaves spread with raw hummous, and then topped with a mix of sprouted black eye peas, tomato, avacado, lemon juice, olive oil, and garlic. Then you wrap it up and eat! (I also added goat feta)

Anyways, glad to see this thread here. Hope tp get some new ideas and recipes! Are any of you able to post the recipes for your food, or is it copyrighted?

I am hoping to make my raw "cookie dough" and "ice cream" this week, so I will post the recipes and pics when I do.


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh my...I totally understand the whole budget thing. I need to plan better or something. I could spend so much on organic produce and nuts. I don't have a solution either...because I hate buying conventional. My resources are limited because we only have a small coop with very little fruit. If they do have it...it's moldy. And then one other local chain "health food store" with crabby people....and again, very little good fruit/veggies. If I can't find it at one of those places, I will shop at Super Target. They have lots of organic. But I hate it. I would rather buy local.

Has anyone ever tried a mail order service like Diamond Organics? I haven't compared prices, but it can't be that much more than what you are spending already. What about a local CSA?

Ok foodies







Here is my latest creation. It's kind of a spinoff of shaper's banana split. It has bananas, strawberries, blueberries and pineapple. I drizzled raw organic almond butter on top and flax seed oil as well. Oh, and a little raw honey. Yum. It was amazing. I espcially like the banana and almond butter combo. That could be a new breakfast favorite.

And for those of you thinking..."my goodness, doesn't she have anything better to do than to post photos of her food?". Well, the answer is no







At least not until I'm done living in a hotel room all day long!


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

hey ladies
i ahve found this very inspirational
i have toyed with the raw idea for years...ahve needed to learn more about it

this is a good start

long stoyr short: health adn emotioanl issues have started me down a path of diet chnage of recent

i began with no dairy (but kept eggs for the protein! I have now read the above linked proten articles and have changed my mind)
then i gave up sugar and only ate bread that was sprouted grains

so since i don't eat the above, i have began eating mostly raw through default!

i noticed (i am part of the sugar free thread) that all of us on this suagr free detox (I mean not a drop of anysugar at all) have had much more success with fighting the cravings and feeling energized when they eat more raw fruits and veggies

but still i was thinking that i needed to cook to feed my family
and what about my growing dd?

(she by the way prefers raw food come to think of it!)

how releaved i will be when i don't need to cook througha asummer in GA!

but what about grains...dont' we need grains (and i mean brown rice, quinoa, spelt)

and what about potatoes

and waht about beans?

i ahve been eating a lot of sprouts lately

but i love humus

and please some one tell me how to make fake tuna!

It looked to good

and to the person who asked about $$$

first off i say health care prevention is priceless and
it costs a lot more to buy organic processed foods and meats than it does for just a bunch of organic fruits and veggies and bulk (although org nuts are kind of costly)


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delight*
Here is a photo of my lunch today. I made Nori Rolls! It was so easy and they tasted awesome.

Those look soooo good!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zipporah*

We love how we feel on our "high raw" diet, but does anyone find their food budget has skyrocketed? We live in Southeastern Connecticut and we are spending about $150-200 a week on food, just for the two of us!!! Who knew produce and nuts were so darn expensive? I guess i could cut it down a bit by buying non-organic produce but i can't bring myself to eat stuff i know has pesticides all over it... but as it is we are barely making it through each pay-period! Anyone else have this dilemma?

 Good Goddess yes I have this problem! I was just getting ready to talk about that here, so I am so glad to see it's not just me







We have a pretty low income, and we are just coming out of extended unemployment (like several months) so buying lots of raw and some organic has been pushing my already tight budget. Now that Dh is back to work full time it should slowly get easier for me.

I'm going to really try to use our local farmers market alot for the rest of the summer. They are open every Saturday.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delight*

Ok foodies







Here is my latest creation. It's kind of a spinoff of shaper's banana split. It has bananas, strawberries, blueberries and pineapple. I drizzled raw organic almond butter on top and flax seed oil as well. Oh, and a little raw honey. Yum. It was amazing. I espcially like the banana and almond butter combo. That could be a new breakfast favorite.

And for those of you thinking..."my goodness, doesn't she have anything better to do than to post photos of her food?". Well, the answer is no







At least not until I'm done living in a hotel room all day long!

Oh wow, your pics are mouthwatering lol! Keep posting away


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm nt a raw fooder, though I do eat a pretty decent amount of raw food









Just wanted to jump in and say to Delight: YOu totally need to make a raw food website with your recipes and photos. It all looks divine!


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)

I was raw for a very short time (like a couple of months). My dh kept bringing home pizza and I had to cook for ds so I found it very difficult to stay with it. I just starting reading Eat to Live and I'm going to do it for 6 weeks and then try to go raw again. My dh watched some of Alissa's DVD with me and he is a little interested (that's a start). LOL


----------



## mamatosage (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello!

I've tried raw on and off for years. I have horrible willpower.
I took a raw un-cooking class and have gone to some talks.
I love this website:

www.shazzie.com


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delight*
Something that really helps me is just to not have any temptations in the house and also not going near temptations outside the house. This is hard because my family runs an ice cream shop! Talk about hard to refuse!

Death! Oh! That is BAD. We were living with my mom for the last year, and that was hard enough with all her food in the kitchen. Now we're living in a basement suite in my FIL's house and we have our own kitchen so it's much better - but still easy to go upstairs to grab something. You don't have to work in the shop do you?? that would be evil!!

Hi Zipporah - I haven't noticed a lot of change with my diet. When we're "all" raw it's not so bad, but when we're still buy all our non-raw "treats" then it gets really out of hand. We shop at markets a lot, and they have better prices. We buy about 50% organic right now, and plan to start with an organic produce delivery box soon.. you might look into that - sometimes they are a good deal - if you can find one in your area.

Hi andrea - I have to stay gluten free too - it's hard though. I loved the picture of your daughter - so cute!

momajustice - we very definitely do not need grains! and especially little ones. i can find some articles for you, if you'd like?

I have to go calm a sad baby now - later ladies


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

I watched Alissa's DVD and your right Sara, I loved it!! I was so Gung Ho I went out and Bought everything I needed for the week came home and made Blueberry Pie, Date Nut Torte, The Fettachini, 3 trays of flax crackers( 2 honey and cinnamon, one garlic & braggs) and a Banana Fruit leather. I wish I had more time!!

The thing is, I started to "detox", I eat organic and healthy but I am amazed at how much I eat that is *not* raw. So, I started to get sick! Normally I would say bring it on, but I am nursing a 4 month old. I am just gonna listen to my body and eat as much raw as I can each day and build up. Any suggestions for a nursing mama?

Mamatosage-- that website is what got me hooked! I love the radiant healthy look of thier skin in the pictures!

Shaper --thank you for the welcome! I would love to hear any advice about how it's going with your kids, from anyone for that matter.

Andrea --- ya know your "Chocolate: Shake, I really think it looks so healthy and I can't inagine it tasteing good, but... if you say so, I'm thinkin' i';m gonna try it... just out of curiosity!!!

Nicole


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Nicole, I _love_ beets and I _love_ carob, so its a good shake for me.
If you are not too fond of beets, then you may not like it, lol....
The bananas are essential to offset the beet-y taste and the avacado is essential to make it creamy... um maybe make a 1/2 batch to test it first. It really is very good. I would make it every day if I could.









eta:

Does anyone else find that they get sick feeling; bloated, slugglish tired and puffy skin whenever they "cheat" with cooked grains? (even though thats a totally heath-ish "cheat" lol)

So, I totally need some ideas for my raw salsa and raw dips, I keep using corn chips out of clue-less-ness...








What can I use to eat them with?


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

andrea ~ dip veggies! dip celery, cucumber, zucchini slices - OH, i dehydrated zucchini into chips one time.. SO good! sweet & crunchy - good with guac, would be good with salsa, i bet.

and I can totally relate to the puffiness after eating grains... you'd think it's a healthy cheat, but it's really not - or the body would not react that badly. try a baked potato or steamed veggies instead?









3littlesweeties - i'm a nursing mama too! don't worry about detox, it shouldn't be harmful - what kind of diet are you transitioning from? if you drop me a note at thebabyvirus @yahoo.ca i'll send you some things on nursing & detox









i'm off to the store for more good fruit now! i've had a hard day but I resisted the french fries!!!


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

OOh! cucumber and zucchini chips!!! mmm...
I must borrow my grandmothers dehydrator!


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

You don't have to work in the shop do you?? that would be evil!!
shaper--
No, I work from home doing the accounting/marketing, etc...but I am in the store all the time. Plus, we go around and open all the stores in a 4 state region, so I'm constantly around ice cream and candy. I have unusually high self-control these days I guess. My friend even came to the store and she had ice cream and I had a raw food bar.







But it's rather annoying feeling "deprived" of it all the time.

Quote:

I watched Alissa's DVD and your right Sara, I loved it!! I was so Gung Ho I went out and Bought everything I needed for the week came home and made Blueberry Pie, Date Nut Torte, The Fettachini, 3 trays of flax crackers( 2 honey and cinnamon, one garlic & braggs) and a Banana Fruit leather. I wish I had more time!!
3littlesweeties--
Oh my goodness you are a go getter! That's something I would do too







I'm jealous of your crackers. I'm watching a dehydrator on eBay right now.
Also, I wouldn't worry at all about detoxing and nursing. Your baby will always get the nutrients it needs from breastmilk, it will be fine. Just be sure to take good care of yourself and drink tons of water.

Well, I'm on my 3rd day of almost 100% raw. The first 2 days were 100%, but yesterday I had some curry tofu salad at the co-op. It was sooooo good. Of course, I don't know if that is what made me feel yucky or if it was the fact that I waited to long to eat and then ate a HUGE salad after that.

I went to a deli with my friend and just ordered a small salad...I had her tell me the ingredients of their salad dressings. I knew they were bad, but not that bad! First of all, when I asked, the owner pulled out this GIANT jug of dressing. Food service size. When she was reading the ingredients and came to corn syrup I told her to stop reading. I guess I will for sure have to carry my own. Plus, all I could think about was all the pesticides on those veggies on my salad. What have I become?! :LOL I was going to just put lemon and olive oil on it, but the only lemon they had came in little ketchup like packets.

So, where do you get carob powder? I found it at the coop, but it was toasted. I found some online, but I'd rather buy it somewhere around here.

I am slightly obsessed with watermelon right now. I could eat it for every meal. When I open the fridge and see it...I smile! Woo hoo!! It's like heaven.
Does anyone else go in phases with fruits or veggies? Last week I could not get enough mango. This week watermelon. And the raspberries and blueberries are amazing this week too. I just love it!


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

e


----------



## Zipporah (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaper*
Hi Zipporah - I haven't noticed a lot of change with my diet. When we're "all" raw it's not so bad, but when we're still buy all our non-raw "treats" then it gets really out of hand. We shop at markets a lot, and they have better prices. We buy about 50% organic right now, and plan to start with an organic produce delivery box soon.. you might look into that - sometimes they are a good deal - if you can find one in your area.

I have looked into the organic delivery thing, but the problem is the nearest one is pretty far away, and also i'm very much a "by-the-book" kind of chef, so it really throws me off my stride when they don't have something i need or it doesn't get here in time etc.
Honestly, i think this particular part of Connecticut must be the armpit of the United States -- there is NOTHING here for health-conscious people like me and dh. The nearest natural foods store is 30 minutes away and is outrageously expensive. The local supermarkets do carry some organic produce but none of them ever carries everything i need, so every time we go shopping it literally takes the entire day going to three or four different stores to get everything we need. AAAAARRRRGH!
And now we have a new looming problem... dh is getting out of the Navy in a few months and we have been looking for somewhere to settle down and build our home. Well, we have decided that the best place for us would be Mountain Home, Idaho... but once again (this must be my curse in life) the nearest natural foods store is an hour away in Boise, and who knows whether the local supermarkets carry any organics at all??? How does one look into this kind of thing? I don't know.
Oh well, i guess we will sort it all out somehow.


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

prana...are you from Minnesota or just hiking there? My DH is from the Brainerd lakes area, so we are there a lot. Minnesota is gorgeous! I LOVE that site you shared...I can't wait to look around it more. Thanks!

Zipporah...I don't feel so sorry for myself now. Your healthy food is really far away







The next time we move, I'm going to totally base it on how the organic food markets are. It's such an important part of life, that I think it's worth working around that! What is in Mountain Home? Do you have family there or is it just a great place? I don't know anything about it...


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Quote:

I am slightly obsessed with watermelon right now. I could eat it for every meal. When I open the fridge and see it...I smile! Woo hoo!! It's like heaven. Does anyone else go in phases with fruits or veggies?
I very definitely do this!! I'm in a phase right now where I have to force myself to eat anything, basically.. everything looks blah to me today... but I think if I had a watermelon, I'd eat the whole thing. Last week it was grapes and honeydew.. but since I've had 2 duds this week, I'm not buying another one til they're on sale cheap or something. The week before that I ate a LOT of strawberries









Zipporah - the armpit of the us







i think canada's armpit is somewhere in manitoba.. hee hee maybe there will be farmers markets in idaho though - here there's one every saturday morning but i never get there because i'm NOT a morning person!! i'm going to have to force myself, one of these days though - because there's really nice organic stuff (i went accidentally one day because it was the may day parade day). anywya. good luck finding a solution, i'm sure it's there *somewhere*.


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Has eating raw foods changed your lifestyle in other ways than eating? Ever since I've started this I have this overwhelming urge to purge every room in my house...to be free of all my materialistic junk! If I had my way, I would move to the mountains and live super simply and only work as much as I needed to buy the necessities. I will do this someday...just have to get rid of debt first!

I've also stopped wearing makeup except for maybe one day a week...this may not seem like a big deal to some, but I have ALWAYS worn makeup. EVERYDAY. My mom did, so I did. But now, I just crave natural







I'm still getting used to how I look without it, but I guess that just takes time.

I've become more concerned with the environment and toxins around me. I was interested in it before, but this has sparked new passion and a desire for knowledge. I would really like to become a 1 car family and bike more places. We just got a Burley for Bella to ride in, which is so helpful. There is a huge space in the back for groceries...and I'm only about a mile away from our coop. I'd like to get rid of our minivan and it's payment and only have our Nissan Altima...but I get nervous with the little car and being scrunched in there for trips. Anyone have only one car?

I know that most of you probably fall on the "crunchy" side of the fence anyway...but has your interest in anything gotten more intense?


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Another question for everyone...

Where do you find your support for eating raw? Family? Friends? Message boards? Do you have any HUGE road blocks to eating raw...like a anti-raw spouse or friend?

I have one friend IRL who lives a couple hours away and we are going to do the 30 day challenge in July. I think my mom, DH, and sister will do it with me as well.

I rely heavily on reading other's journals and message boards. I love hearing about other's experiences.

My father is very anti-vegan....so I'm assuming when he figures out that I'm eating raw, he will flip out. I'm hoping that he doesn't deter my mom from trying it...because we're really trying to get rid of her anemia.


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

I think it's a natural progression toward the natural - not necessarily caused by raw, but raw is definitely a big part of it! We're working towards getting out of debt too - and I've never really worn makeup. The raw has definitely sparked something in my body care products though - we're down to just deodorant and soap now..

We're a one-car family now (a tiny nissan 240sx) - and we use a bike trailer too. We're only 5 or so blocks to the store though so we mostly walk up there every day. At the end of this summer though, we're selling our car because we're moving back to the island (Victoria, BC) and there's good transit there and we can do without it. We'll be taking the bus and walking a lot though because I don't think I'm brave enough to take the trailer out in the city. It'll be really great to not have to pay car payments & insurance & gas & maintenance though.. I hate having a car! everyone thinks we're crazy for getting rid of it, but it's going to save us a lot of money & if it doesn't work out, we can always get a new one (a cheaper one).

I get a lot of support from my husband - he's also trying to go raw but having a harder time of it. Everyone else is pretty much neutral. I have some people in my life who cannot socialize without food & that's somewhat of an awkward adjustment at times, but it's getting there. Most of my friends are interested, but it's not for them... I get a lot of the "oh i could never do that". Gets depressing but thats ok. My dad would probably be against raw too, but he also knows when just to leave things alone.







I have a great network of friends online, the boards are priceless, for sure. It's mostly my OWN sabotage that I have to look out for.


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Andrea, I really like COOKED beets. and I have had them on salads but I really think they have always been cooked. I'm still willing to try, ya I'll make 1/2 a one cause DH Hates beets!! hehe!
So, i'll try it and let you know!!

I'm also excited to try the zucchini chips!

My main concern with nursing is my detox toxins going into the breast milk. I was thinking it might cause baby to have gas and stomach pain or just sour milk and so she won't want to nurse.

Shaper-- I sent you an email and I forgot to tell you what I have been eating so I'll send you another one!! Thank you so much for your help. It's nice to know your nursing too.

Sara, I was looking on ebay for a dehyrator, but you can get it new on vitality.com for pretty much the same price they would go for on ebay. but i donno, you may be able to save around $40.
Also, i have one friend! and that's all it takes to keep ya goin locally sometimees!! and of course, all of you here are invaluable to me!

nicole


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

hey all, i'm so happy this thread is here! i just decided to go raw after having some wonderful raw cuisine in seattle and i'm transitioning to raw now that i'm back home. once the cooked groceries and dairy in the house are used up, i won't be buying more for myself.

so far, i haven't tried any real raw "recipes", i'm just eating a lot of fruit and salad and smoothies, and marinated collard greens. i can't wait to get a dehydrator so i can try some more complex dishes, and i hauled my food processor out of storage too.

i







young coconuts!


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

I so want to try a good young coconut!!!! Here in alaska my friend told me she got one the other day that was dissapointing.
Do you have any tips on picking a good one? Or, does it just need to be a good batch?

Im sure you'll be glad you pulled that food processer out, it's what i use now! i never used it in a whole year before i learned about raw food.

nicole


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

ok ladies 3 whole days 100% RAW!!!!!

i am so amazed at eh huge results

my shine
my health
my ability to see and think clearly

i feel more at peace than i ever have in my whole life
seriously

i know people IRL think i am nuts to be saying so many deep results in such a short time

esp b/c i have always been super healthy (veggie most of my life,vegan for a while, no sugar, no flour....) the whole raw thing was a natural step, although i NEVER saw it coming!

there is a couple RAW dellies etc that sell their dishes through our local food co-op and it is within walking distance to me (i am in atlanta)

we have planted a small garden, and we joined a CSA (communiyt supported ag.)
but we have always been 100% organic

my dd is having a hard time
the first day she was great
the second day she ONLY wanted non raw foo dall day
and REFUSED to eat any raw (even her favorites like frozen blueberries....)
she is not even 2, so it is not like she knew what was really happening
but she felt soemthing and dug her heels in against it...she ate cheese, eggs, and grains all day

but today was better

maybe it was just her last hurrah!?

i have been exp soem crazy detox mixed in with this hightened snese of clarity adn well being.....

mostly waves of wanting to puke adn pain in my head (mostly in the base of my skull)

but today it was less and i tried to do some yoga/meditation when ever i felt it coming on.....i just tried to make space to let my body RELEASE what ever old junk is coming

although I WORRIED ABOUT BREAST MILK TOO!
luckily my dd is almost 2 and i could distract her away from wanting to nurse as much!

i have not felt so much junk cycling through me ever!
and i have always toyed with super healthy eating and fasts etc

this is amazing

i am really just eating raw veggies and fruits!

my belnder broke last month and so i am not even being able to have smoothies!

that will change soon though!

but the one meal i did prepare was good and it was a raw version of something i used to bake :

brocoli heads cut fine
red bell peper cut small
one whole lemon squeezed
and 3 cloves of garlic diced
and some fresh basil chopped

so good i ate it for dinner and then lunch the next day!

and i had a raw strawberry pie from that dellie tonight and oh my
it was the most heavenly thing i ever tasted!

i DO NOT MISS ANY COOKED FOODS AT ALL!
even when i was detoxing and feeling sick, i tried to picture eating something cooked to wonder if it woul dhelp...even the thought of it made me feel a big NO

so i have lost weight (ALREADY!)
my glow is bright
i feel so much more at peace (i have had serious mood swings my whole life!)
and i look forward to watching the results
i am not tempted at all thus far to eat anything not raw!

and any articles
WHO MENTIONED KNOWING ABOUT GRAINS?????
please send them my way

esp children and raw and protein (my mom is freaking out!)
thanks,
sarah


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi. I'm not raw yet but I thought I'd subscribe while I think about it! It makes really interesting reading what you've all posted here.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

and the best part:
i don't have to cook!
less dishes to wash, less time spent over a hot stove
awesome!


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Momajustice! Congrats! I think your daughter probably refused the raw foods the second day because her body was going through a withdrawal for the cooked things. That'd be my (non-expert) theory









Don't worry about your breastmilk! I'm compiling that nursing/detox info for you (sorry it's taken so long, i'm highly unorganised) - I will get it out today, I promise (that goes for you too andrea







)

I'll post it here as well because there's probably others concerned about it as well.

Here are some articles on grains:
Grains & Lentils (are not food)
mercola article on grains & sugar
wheat is a drug

If you dont have a lot of time, the first is the better of the three.


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

The reason I pointed out the rawhike.com site is so that people can understand that vegan/raw types are not weaklings, they are capable of being the most fit and strong (probably more so) as any other meat eater. Some people take to the stereotype of being excessively thin and weak when they switch over to this diet because that is what they are told by friends/relatives around them. In the end, because they believe it, the person becomes sick and weak and gives up on this very healthy way of living. I'm not a big fan of soy or soy protien, I believe that one is capable of deriving all their nutrients from raw fruits and vegetables (nuts and seeds included).

If people are looking for some great books to read, check out some authors from the 18-1900's. Arnold Ehret, Norman Walker, Herbert Shelton, and Maxwell Gerson are some names, some are mostly raw others are completely raw. There is this one book I picked up at the library, Vegetarian America, it is a wonderful timeline of vegetarians in our culture for the past few hundred years. We all like to think sometimes that everything is new and that we are progressing toward a more sophisticated lifestyle when inreality the road has been paved for us long ago. One great aspect of reading books of raw foodists from "back then" is that they don't advertise or try to tame things down to sell a few extra books.


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Great point prana - you reminded me of something:

the Gerson Miracle you can download and watch a movie here in 11 parts - about Gerson & the Gerson institute - really good.

and Shelton's book on childcare which obviously, is really outdated but still has LOTS of valuable info. just disregard what you do not need.








Melissa


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm having cravings!!! Mostly just for something bad. They are not too strong but this is only day two. Do they get stronger for a few days and then go away?
Did any of you deal with this? Yesterday I had about tow or 3 bites of soy ice cream and a bite of rice cereal. So maybe that's why I'm still having cravings. Cause, I wasn't 100% raw.

Good news is I felt that "buzzing" feeling last night when I was going to sleep. Like oxygen was flowing through my veins! Any one else feel this. It was a nice sense of well being.









Moma justice---thank you for posting your results, it is inspring to me!! Way to go!
Shaper--thanks fro the articles. i can't wait to read more about the nursing.

Nicole--mom of 3 girls, wife to supportive raw eating hubby. bf :infant: co-sleeping,







no vax.














:


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i am just checking in
today my dh also wen traw (well except for the 2 boiled eggs he had as his bedtime snack!)
but i was still pretty impressed!
he even went to the farmer's market with me today and we bought $100 worth of organic fruits, veggies, and nuts
(plus some organic raw apple vineger!!! and flax oil)

i am so happy about this.

i feel so good and on track with life!

so i don't have pictures, but today i made some beautiful raw dishes...want to hear???

breakfast: huge fruit salad and bananas and almond butter (dd also had green beans dipped in seseame oil and um plum vineger! (her request!)

lunch: mashed avacado, 4 cubed roma tomatoes, a bunch of sprouts cuts small, 1/2 teaspoon of cummin (maybe not raw? i don't know about all spices yet...) 2 garlic cloves minced, soaked sunflower seeds, and about 1/4 cup of olive oil for extra fatty richness....
i then sliced wide thin pieces of red bell pepper and carrot to use as "chips"

snack: dried mango and seaweed (dulse) (this was my dd's request and she ate a bunch...sweet and salty!)
super good!

dinner: collards, fennel, raw vineger, apple, garlic, and leek with some flax oil (tangy, would be better if it sat in the vineger over night i think....
dessert: strawberry pie
crust-chopped figs, crushed some walnuts (with the a heavy pottery mug... iam so primal!) addeda bout a table spoon of almond butter and a teaspoon of flax oil
filling-cut adn then mashed a bunch of strawberries with a fork, added about a teaspoon of raw vanilla
topping-a few sprinkles of walnuts chopped.

HEAVENLY!!!!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!

my dd did much better today, she asked for a couple of eggs and i boiled her some, then she refused to eat them

she ate 2 whole carrots for lunch!

she requested bread and almond butter for a snack before dinner and i let her have it....(it was sprouted grain bread....)

over all good day for our raw family
me 100% and kicking butt
and dd and dh a good 95% and warming up to the idea (esp after the strawberry pie!)

thanks for the support and the articles (shaper you are awesome!)
and i look forward to reading other people's thought and food creations as we all go through is together!

ps 3little sweeties, the promise of the buzz really opened up dh, that and he is SHOCKED at the physical and emotional results i am getting after about 4-5 days of 100%raw.

the buzz is turned into my new persona!


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i am just checking in
today my dh also wen traw (well except for the 2 boiled eggs he had as his bedtime snack!)
but i was still pretty impressed!
he even went to the farmer's market with me today and we bought $100 worth of organic fruits, veggies, and nuts
(plus some organic raw apple vineger!!! and flax oil)

i am so happy about this.

i feel so good and on track with life!

so i don't have pictures, but today i made some beautiful raw dishes...want to hear???

breakfast: huge fruit salad and bananas and almond butter (dd also had green beans dipped in seseame oil and um plum vineger! (her request!)

lunch: a dip made out of mashed avacado, 4 cubed roma tomatoes, a bunch of sprouts cuts small, 1/2 teaspoon of cummin (maybe not raw? i don't know about all spices yet...) 2 garlic cloves minced, soaked sunflower seeds, and about 1/4 cup of olive oil for extra fatty richness....
i then sliced wide thin pieces of red bell pepper and carrot to use as "chips"

snack: dried mango and seaweed (dulse) (this was my dd's request and she ate a bunch...sweet and salty!)
super good!

dinner: collards, fennel, raw vineger, apple, garlic, and leek with some flax oil (tangy, would be better if it sat in the vineger over night i think....
dessert: strawberry pie
crust-chopped figs, crushed some walnuts (with the a heavy pottery mug... iam so primal!) addeda bout a table spoon of almond butter and a teaspoon of flax oil
filling-cut adn then mashed a bunch of strawberries with a fork, added about a teaspoon of raw vanilla
topping-a few sprinkles of walnuts chopped.

HEAVENLY!!!!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!

my dd did much better today, she asked for a couple of eggs and i boiled her some, then she refused to eat them

she ate 2 whole carrots for lunch!

she requested bread and almond butter for a snack before dinner and i let her have it....(it was sprouted grain bread....)

over all good day for our raw family
me 100% and kicking butt
and dd and dh a good 95% and warming up to the idea (esp after the strawberry pie!)

thanks for the support and the articles (shaper you are awesome!)
and i look forward to reading other people's thought and food creations as we all go through is together!

ps 3little sweeties, the promise of the buzz really opened up dh, that and he is SHOCKED at the physical and emotional results i am getting after about 4-5 days of 100%raw.

the buzz is turned into my new persona!


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Well I did pretty good today. I was 95% Raw. But that 5% cooked makes a difference in how i feel. The buzz is not there. More of an inspiration to be 100% raw.

Mama Justice, I feel your excitement and I think that's is what I need to kick that last 5% in the butt! Thanks!

B--Smoothie with powder supplements in it!
S--watermelon & 1/2 an orange
L- pad thai--Alissa cohen
s--strawberry pie (with 2 scoops of rice dream ice cream)
s--strawberries
s--three, only three, but three corn chips with guacamole
D--tiny bit of the mock turkey loaf--alissa cohen
s--supplement shake

c-ya tomorrow
nicole


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

crushed some walnuts (with the a heavy pottery mug... iam so primal!)
moma justice...you crack me up. I have this vivid mental image of you smashing the walnuts







hilarious! I am so happy raw is working out for you. You are definitely inspiring! Way to go!

3littlesweeties...I know what you mean about that little bit of cooked that makes all the difference Sometimes I think it's all in my head...but I think it really does mess with you. Last night DH and I went out for our 5 yr. anniversary and we went to a restaurant called the Red Avocado. It's all organic vegetarian food...and it was amazing. But I ate cooked for the first time in about 4 days. I don't feel guilty though...because it was a celebration. I even had a vegan chocolate chip cookie topped with soy dream and maple syrup. OOOOH my goodness. So good.

Oh, I better stop with the cooked food...I might make someone fall off the raw wagon! Anyway, my point was that it was good for me to not be so up tight. At the same time, it totally made me realize why I eat raw now. Immediately after I started eating, I started burping. And I got gas! :LOL When I was just vegan, I had the worst gas...and when I eat raw, it's gone! My DH is happy about that!

So today, I had:

B: watermelon
L: large salad with radish, kohlrabi, carrots, avocado and balsamic dressing. freshly squeezed apple juice with mint infused (those of you with juicers...this is such a GREAT combination!)
S: 2 bananas with almond butter and honey (i could eat that all day!), 3-4 bites of date nut torte, 1/2 Larabar, cashews, steamed kale with sesame seeds and garlic (cooked, vegan)
D: Still to come...

I am still so excited about being raw...I got some books that keep me excited. I got Eating for Beauty by David Wolfe, Primal Mothering in a Modern World by Hygia Halfmoon, and Go Further by Woody Harrelson.

I find that my cravings are getting less and less...but that I am eating a ton of raw food. Probably not too good because I tend to overdo it on the nuts and desserts. Being in a hotel room with a kitchenette is like LIVING in your kitchen at home all day. The food is right here, staring me in the face! How can I not eat it?!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Raw milk, raw veggies, raw fruit, raw honey, doing the very best that I can!!


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:

Anyway, my point was that it was good for me to not be so up tight. At the same time, it totally made me realize why I eat raw now.
I really agree with this. Raw food for me is not a "diet", it is more of a lifestyle. Meaning that it is not strict, rigid, limiting, nor do I allow myself a feeling of guilt or failure when I "cheat". (This was hard though)

Last night I had a bowl of sliced bananas, topped with organic french vanilla yogurt and some hemp granola. It wasn't raw, but it was soooo good. It was comfort food (brings back some very good memories about a good time in my life) and it nourished my mind and soul. I think thats equally important.

Saying 100% raw, all or nothing! I really think is counter productive. I really think that this is something that people should gradually (read: months or years even) ease into and really let themselves feel the process of it all, and not worry or feel badly about themselves if they chose to eat something not-raw.
A primarily raw diet body is not going to be ruined by one piece of cheesecake;
Just as
A primarily sad diet body is not going to be healed by one piece of fruit.

So...thouse were just my thoughts today.
It seems that the tighter standards I hold myself control to; the harder I fall when I slip up--and I do slip up. We all do.... Slipping up is inevitable; nobody is perfect.
Just GD yourself into this, and youll be a lot happier! Take your time!

You know what? Even going 50% raw was very very hard for myself at first, because I was used to eating 99% cooked.

Gradual, everyone, gradual... gd your body,,,,


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

andrea...thanks so much for the great reminder that raw is a lifestyle, not a diet. Your post was so nicely written...I especially liked what your comparison in this sentence:

Quote:

A primarily raw diet body is not going to be ruined by one piece of cheesecake; Just as A primarily sad diet body is not going to be healed by one piece of fruit.
Good point! Also, I hesitate to even call it "slipping up" because that, to me, sounds like a diet. I have a choice everytime I put something in my mouth...so last night I just made a different choice!

So tonight we had my mom and dad over to "visit" our hotel room







And we had a raw feast! Well, as much of a feast as we could in a hotel room. I made the Almost Tuna in avocado shells again and the nori rolls. Then I made veggie and fruit plates. We had watermelon, cherries, raspberries, strawberries, blueberries, carrots, and broccoli. Yum! Oh, and grape tomatoes! It was like candy. I get the same feelings with fruit as I do with chocolate...like I just can't get enough! I ate and ate and ate...and finally felt a little full, but not much.

Now I'm ready for some bananas, almond butter and honey.


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i found a belnder this morning at a yard sale...for 3$$$$ it has a lot of power for what it is (an old used blender....)

anyway i made the most kick ass smootie with it as soon as i got home and washed it (which was right away!)
1/2 a melon
4 big strawberries
1 med beet
1 big hand full of watercress greens (SPICEY!)
1 tblspoon of raw shredded coconut
1teaspoon of fresh ginger
some water to mix it all up
2 oranges (hand squeeze for juice)

SUPER YUMMY

my dd drank all of hers and some of mine and some of dh's!

she asked for an egg for breakfast, i made it for her, she took one bite and made a gag face adn did not eat the rest...instead had some strwberries and cucumber juice.

i think it is just confusing for her...i hesitate to say to her: we aren't eating this this and this anymore, we are only going to eat this...(for the most part, i am not trying to be crazy about this, i have just been searching and trying for so long with food, adn nothign has ever felt so right and so powerful for me before...) anyway i don't want to make it about boundaries for her...she is just 2 and that will set her up for increased desire for things that i am trying to avoid.

BUT

at the same time our diet has gone from about 20-40 %raw to 100% every meal

and we used to be very routine about our meals (esp lunch adn breakfast were pretty much the same every day)

we had eggs and grits every monring for 2 years! (with the ocasional pancake or oatmeal)

so i know she was got to be wondering what is up.....

i don't know

so here is what we ate today (i am so proud!)

breakfast: almond butter and bananas and the above super smoothie

lunch: delight's fake tuna salad with tomatoes and avacado (super good! although since i only had a blender, mine was not as pretty and smooth as her pcitures! but still great, my dh LOVED IT)

dinner: salad: red cabbage, shredded carrots, sunflower seeds and tomatoes with lemon juice (plus my dd ate another avacado....and some cheese at her request)

dessert: another strawberrie pie! (plus my dd drank some rice milk, her request.)

anyway

today while yardsaling, i found a bunch of pretty clothes (a huge bag for under $10) and they were all things that i would not have been able to fit into a week ago!

i can not believe how much better my body looks

and today i was not as hungry at all, where as for the first couple days i had to eat all day long!

and i also got my period today and it has been nothing like usual (and remember, i have began the search for a cleaner diet months ago b/c of an ovarian cycst...so i had already given up dairy, white flour, and sugar for a while....) i had no cramps, no aching, no emotional roller coaster or depression (never felt like the world was against me!) and have had lots of energy...
infact i have felt even more clear and in tune with myself, my dreams, and the world and people around me......

i really feel like it is the raw food diet

and after just one full day of raw food my husband DID NOT SNORE!!!!
and woke up not craving coffee as much as usual....!

i know i am writing a novel...

thanks for the support and i extend it out to all of you on the quest for health and balance!


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi mamas~
Wow, I didn't check this post for a few days and there are twice as many posts! Ok, this is going to be long...

Delight~ I got raw carob powder online, I'm not sure where to buy it otherwise. I completely prefer the raw over the roasted, it's a very different flavor to me. I hear you about obsessing over watermelon! Although I am eating cooked food right now, I've been eating a whole (10lb)watermelon everyday, we sell them at my work for $3.89 each, so yum! Whenever I get really hungry and start felling crappie that's all I want! I don't know many people who eat raw, but it suprises me how many people are open minded about it (of coarse I like in a pretty liberal place). A friend of mine tried it with me. She has always suffered from depression and skin problems (wheat allergies), and she was amazed by eating raw. She felt way better and her skin looked great! As for other changes when eating raw...tons. It is almost overwhelming. Last time we had eaten raw for about a month (100%), I really wanted to make a spot to sleep outside. My husband was not into it though.LOL I just began to feel very different about the way I looked at things, it's hard to explain without going really in depth. It was kind of like spiritual detox...an awakening. It is hard not really knowing many who eat like this. I found myself needing to read about it everyday.

My husband and I use to both work a lot (50+ hours a week + 1 hour commute for both of us), now I only work 3-4 days a week. When we ate raw during that period of time we spent a lot. I didn't care how much we spent because we were able to. I was trying to find someone to make food for us and I could buy a bunch from them weekly (like they have in LA), we also went to raw cafe's on our weekends and I bought lots of very expensive dehydrated fancy raw food. Living in Santa Cruz, Ca we are very lucky. You can get anything and everything! After I have my baby and we go raw again, we will be on a tight budget. I think you are better off making as much as possible and not eating to much fancy dehydrated stuff. We have a garden, lots of fruit tree's, and several farmers markets in the area, so I think I can do it with in budget. Nuts are expensive though! I usually really watch out for sales and buy a lot when I can!

Zipporah~ Would you be able to have a garden or greenhouse were you are moving?? If you can at least grow some, dehydrate the excess, it would help a lot?

Andrea~ those wraps look great! Your little girl looks so sweet!

Mama justice~ Personally I have eaten raw, soaked grains and I don't like how they make me feel. I eat very little grains when eating raw, but I do eat beans (soaked or sprouted) to make hummus and stuff. Occasionally cooked beans and they don't really upset my body. You can dehydrate potatoes and make potato chips, they're yummy!

MamatoSage~ I love shazzie too!

3littlesweeties~ Wow! You made a ton of stuff! Thats the way to do it, always have something interesting to eat!

Prana~ Good luck on your raw hike! Have you read The Raw Family, they do a cross county hike all raw! That so awesome! Have you read about Storm and Jinjee?? I can't remember there website?? I have her e-book about her raw pregnancies and birth stories. Storm, her husband, is a 50 year old very attractive (and much younger looking) African American man with big 'ol muscles, he's been raw for like 30 years. He leads raw rock climbing expeditions and stuff.They are amazing and inspiring!

Ok, I better stop rambling... oh wait, I found out last week I am having a baby boy







boy: hehehe! Anyway, hope you all have a blissful weekend!

*erin*







boy: edd 10/29/05


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

moma justice:
You are doing AWESOME! wow. Also, I have to make sure everyone knows it's not "MY" fake tuna







It's Alissa Cohen's and it's amazing! Congrats...keep it up!

*green*faery*:
Storm and Jinjee's site is http://www.thegardendiet.com
I love their site and just bought the eBook series as well so I could read about her raw pregnancies and births. SO INSPIRING. I love it.

Congrats on your baby BOY! How exciting!

This thread has gotten so big! It's so fun to have a support system in all of you. We should definitely start a monthly thread (i.e. Raw Mamas - June" or something like that). Maybe we could start that in July.


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

You are all doing so great!

I did pretty good today, I have to tell you all I am having a harder time of it right now because my DH is so excited about eating raw that he doesn't want to eat anything else. SOoooo, I am having to make him lunches and he eats a LOT of food!!!

Today I made nori rolls, broccoli soup and a blueberry pie.
it wasn't enough!! geez! We are spending soooo much money!!

I went to the natural store today and they had raw bars. Tiny, about as big as a playing card for $4!!
So I went home and made my own. 2c pecans, 2c rasins, blend in food processer till smooth....long time... roll in finely shredded coconut!! sooo good your own little bars!

Nicole


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Those raw bars sound good, Nicole!

Delight - a monthly thread! I'm so happy this has taken off, because like I said, the other ones all died SO quickly!


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Ooooh...I can't wait to make my own bars! I just got some Larabars at the coop and they are great, but like you said, expensive. I can't wait to dehydrate my own fruit too.

3littlesweeties...that is so great that your DH is doing raw. Mine just agreed to start raw whenever...so he's going to do it! He has the worst stomach issues...and I know this will solve it. I am concerned though that I won't be able to "keep up" with his appetite, like you said. He's 6'5" and eats a lot. That's what will be great though, is that he can just keep eating until he is full ... but it IS expensive. I need to start picking out the least expensive recipes!

Today we went to the Red Avocado again for their Father's Day Brunch...I ended up eating cooked, but it was wonderful vegan food. Buckwheat crepe with tempeh, avocado, chard, and dill with a mixed green salad. Decaf lavender mint iced tea...and tofu raspeberry cheesecake and apple crisp for dessert (we shared between 4 of us). It was good...I don't feel sick..and I'm ready to go RAW for the rest of the day! Woo hoo! Another huge plus was that my dad, who has always been so anti-vegan food...ate a tofu breakfast burrito! I was so happy for him







And he liked it! He was the one that suggested we go there, so that was a huge step.

I got some kale at the coop so I can make a green smoothie tomorrow...yay!
We're going biking later ... it's gorgeous today. Can't wait to get some activitiy in. My body is craving exercise!


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Would you be able to share the basics of the broccoli soup recipe? PLEASE????
I have a head of broccoli in my fridge that needs to be eaten today.

I made some awesome raw bars about a month ago.

1 cup raisins and dried cranberries soaked overnight in just enough water to cover (save water for sweetening something else)
big blob of honey
2-3 big blobs of almond butter

1.5 C coconut (ground 1/2 c)
2.5 C sesame seeds (ground 1/2 c)
1/4 C flax seeds (ground 1/2)
1 c pumpkin seeds (ground)

run the first wet ingredients though the processor, then mix in the seeds. Press into an oiled pan, and refridgerate for a few hours,
again, squares are so easy and versatile, you can add or substitute anything and it wont mess them up. I have also added 1/4 c carob....mmmm.....


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Im really loving this green smoothie in the morning. You actually get a buzz of energy from them!

1 banana
chunk of pineapple
2 purple kale leaves
then fill the blender to the top with spinach,
1-2 cups of water.

Blend to reduce and then you'll be able to add more greens and blend again.
Ive been adding 1 tsp of greens powder lately too.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

For more information about the benefits of a raw diet, do a google on

Aajones Vanderplanitz

He is in Malibu, CA


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

As I was looking at the ingredients ont the bars I bought they are:

CASHEWS, DATES, AGAVE NECTAR, ALMONDS, AMARANTH & COCONUT.

Do any of you have RAW AMARANTH at your stores? I'm just wondering if I might have to buy it online.

This was a Blondie bar the coconut one.

Andrea, yes this broccoli soup was pretty darn good! So creamy and satisfying.
3 c water
1c almonds (preferrably soaked 6-12 hours)
1 teaspoon honey
2 cups broccoli
1 avacado
1/2 to 1 clove garlic
1 T olive oil
1t onion
1 to 1-1/2 t sea salt
1/2 t cumin
1/8 t black pepper.

1 In blender or vita-mix blend water, almonds and honey until smooth.

2 Add in the rest of the ingredients and blend until creamy.

NOTE: add more sea salt and cumin to bring out the flavors. I added and kept adding and tasteing till it was good.

Andrea, I'm thinkin your bar recipie sounds better cause mine though very simple is oily, I'm thinking it needs some raw amaranth to help.
Also, that smoothie sounds delich! I am getting better with the smoothies. It's a lot easier to get things down in a smothie that i wouldn't sit down and eat for breakfast per say.

If any of you are willing to experiment with the ingridents listed for the blondie bar let me know what you find!







:

Sara, I am excited for you with your DH! It helps keep me going in the raw but at the same time there is pressure to make tasty good things. He ate ALL the broccoli soup because I didn't have anything else made and he had to go so we didn't even get to have any. I think the kids would like it. I need some of Andreas broccoli!









Thanks for the posts all!!!
Nicole


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Thank you thank you for posting that recipe before supper time! I have to go get cumin at the store though, never tried it.

Ok, I love taking pics of my food!
It combines two of my loves, taking pics and food!~ lol

which is avacado, spinach, tomato, radish, onion, garlic, olive oil and sea salt. I gave up using the dehydrated chips half way though and opted for fresh slices, because it they were very hard to chew!

and some Which is sprouted black eyed peas (skin removed, which I think have awesome flavor!), tomato, spinach, garlic, with olive oil and avacado on top.

Sorry for over posting guys Im just excited that this thread is here, and Im just loving my


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm still reading through all of the posts on this thread, but I have a couple of questions for you all. Is it safe to 'go raw' when you're breastfeeding? Also, is it safe for young children? I've been considering making the transition, just because I know that I feel better on days when all I eat is fruits and vegetables and it seems alot easier. Also, I've been having a hard time losing weight since my baby was born (almost 10 months ago and I've lost none except what was lost in labor







). I am bfing, but I think he's probably starting to get most of his nutrients from food because he's been cutting back on the bfing lately. If I did this, I would be planning to go slowly myself, and I'm sure that I would be giving all three of my kids more fruits and veggies or smoothies or anything else I try to make. Is that ok? I mean I know it's ok for them to have fruits and veggies, but would it be ok if they got to the point they were mostly raw or would it be bad for them?

I've got to finish reading the thread, but any advice is welcome









Diana


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

hehe! :LOL Andrea, if you are overposting...so am I!

Welcome Diana!
I am BF too. :infant: I have a 4 month old! As you have probably read from my posts, I tried to go 100% right away and my detox was scary, so I ate sme cereal or something that evening and it stoped the detox. Because I already went out and bought enough stuff for a few recipies I still made them and found myself, with the help of the nice mama's on this board, eating mostly raw without really trying to hard. Then I was feeling great!!!

Day 4 I had a slight headache and realized I wasn't drinking enough water. So I drank 2 liters and felt fine.

I continue to struggle with 100% though. I want to do it because I didn't have that afternoon lull in my day where I could take a nap yesterday!
The detox is pretty much over.... Oh GREAT NEWS!! My taste buds have seriously changed!!!! I tried to eat some Rice Dream ice cream (Obviously my downfall) and It did not taste good!! I was almost bummed!! I am just amazed at how wonderfully flavorful fresh fruiys and veggies are!!!

Again, Welcome Diana and let us know what you think!!

Nicole


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi all...
Just a quick reminder about posting recipes that are not your own. Here is the official Mothering statement about it:

Quote:

Since the question was posed about copyright related to recipes we did a bit of checking to find out what the actual law is. You can read the US Copyright Office full document here: http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl122.pdf

Basically what we understand from it is that you can list the ingredients of a recipe but you must word the directions yourself. So please post recipes accordingly. Please do not cut and paste a complete recipe with it's directions without getting permission to reproduce from the copyright owner and placing that in your post.
Just want to make sure we are following the rules







I know the broccoli soup is Alissa's...so maybe if you email her and get permission to post it, you wouldn't have to change it. Thanks!


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh, thank you Sara,
I really forgot about that! I e-mailed her and asked her permission. Do I post it here when I get it?
Thanks,
Nicole


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

my recipes are all made up, so no worries here.


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quidditchmom*
I'm still reading through all of the posts on this thread, but I have a couple of questions for you all. Is it safe to 'go raw' when you're breastfeeding? Also, is it safe for young children? I've been considering making the transition, just because I know that I feel better on days when all I eat is fruits and vegetables and it seems alot easier. Also, I've been having a hard time losing weight since my baby was born (almost 10 months ago and I've lost none except what was lost in labor







). I am bfing, but I think he's probably starting to get most of his nutrients from food because he's been cutting back on the bfing lately. If I did this, I would be planning to go slowly myself, and I'm sure that I would be giving all three of my kids more fruits and veggies or smoothies or anything else I try to make. Is that ok? I mean I know it's ok for them to have fruits and veggies, but would it be ok if they got to the point they were mostly raw or would it be bad for them?

I personally think that raw is the best thing to do for your kids. My son is 10 months as well (11 now??) and I've been "transitioning" for the last year and a half. It's only starting to really click just lately. Raw is a giant step forward from any diet, imo, and perfectly safe. There's a lot of fear out there though - I wrote this essay here:
transitioning while nursing

The whole webpage isn't up yet - I plan on making a good resource for mother's going raw while nursing/pregnant but there's still a lot of work to do on it. Still, I thought I'd give you guys a sneak peek because a lot of people here are probably concerned about this.

I also put up a story of another woman's transition overnight with a 1 yr old son. I have her permission to publish it online. If any of you are on the yahoo group "RawSchool" you may have seen it already..
April's story

Please let me know if there's any gaping holes or inaccuracies in my essay - it's been a LONG time since ive written anything. also, if anyone wants to contribute anything - stories, photos, articles - whatever - thatd be great too. thanks


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Regarding "permissions"...I think it's just one of those things that you would need to keep in case the owner of the recipe came back and said that you didn't ask to post it. Then you could show them the permission and say...."see, yes you did".







You don't need to post it here. Have a great night!


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

Those of you that responded to my post, thanks. I suppose I should have waited until reading the whole thread before posting, but it was late, I was tired and I just really wanted to know!







I have a few more questions for you all.

I have read the whole thing now, and I'm sad to say, I'm a little discouraged. Is there anyone on here that manages to eat raw on a _very_ tight budget? Right now my boyfriend and I are both students (taking the summer off ). He isn't working and I really can't handle working too much on top of homeschooling and taking care of my babies. I have started babysitting, although I'm not getting paid too much







. The friend I'm doing it for is in a tight spot right now and I'm to soft to tell her no so I can watch some other kids that I can get paid for. I've gotten $150 for 3 weeks of watching 2 kids full time. We can spend about $400-500 a month on food, and that's to feed two adults and three small children, two additional children (that eat all the time) for one meal and two snacks 5 days a week and two perpetually hungry teenagers for about 3-4 meals a week each. My boyfriend is not going raw, he's too into junk food







Although I'd like to get enough vegetables and fruits into his diet so he's at least classified as an omnivore. I think since my kids are older there is going to be a gradual transition. The baby might go all at once, but it's hard for me to figure out what to feed him since most of what he eats is vegetables. He only has two teeth, and they're both on on side so raw veggies are a little bit of a problem. He does eat pepper sticks and I give him matchstick carrots. He loves broccoli and squash, but I don't know about raw broccoli. I know that I can cut costs by making bread, cookies and other things like that instead of buying them for those that eat them, but I'm still nervous about money. I can't grow too much cause I live in an apartment with a very small backyard that kids run through all day. I grow tomatoes in containers, but they aren't doing well this year. We went with organic seeds and right now they are only about 4" tall and we planted them in April! Last year our plants were a couple of feet high by now







There is no farmers market that I know of that's closer than an hour drive. There is a natural food store, but the produce is unbelievably expensive.

Any suggestions on how to do it cheaply are welcome.

Also, for those of you that grow food, I have a question for you. Is there a way to make your own soil? I thought that I had read something about taking dirt from outside and cooking it in your oven a while ago.

I was also about using the oven as a dehydrator. I read that some people put food in there with just the light turned on, and that some people heat it to 250, then turn it off. Has anyone done either of these? Is there any simple conversion like, for every however long in the dehydrator it needs to be in a preheated off oven for so long?

Someone asked if going raw has made you more natural in other ways. I haven't gone raw yet, so I can't say anything about that, but I know that recently I have felt that way. I have never been the crunchy-granola type, in fact I've been like the very opposite. Now I'm considering a raw diet, I buy some organic, I've been looking into yoga, I'm homeschooling, I've started being concerned with using regular household cleaners and a bunch of other stuff. It's been kind of a graduall awareness I've had since I had my second child.

Now, I have one more (very silly) question. I saw that some of you eat pumpkin seeds. I was always told that raw pumpkin seeds were poisonous







Guess they're not then?

Thanks everyone for all the information.

Diana


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

Just one more quick question - for now at least







. How do you know if something is cooked? Like honey, I had no idea there was raw honey because I didn't know honey was cooked.

Diana


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

I started out eating some fruit for breakfast, but needed something more. So I made the Sweet Nori Rolls by Alissa...they have avocado, apples, and honey...and I added spinach instead of lettuce. They were GREAT! I was a little nervous about the fishy taste with apples, but the sweetness of the apples and honey actually neutralized the fishy taste of the nori. Interesting and yummy. Here is a pic.


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Quidditchmom - the honey will say "raw" or "unpasteurized" - that's the one you want. Not the one in the squeeze bear







My husband is a student too - our only income, except he *IS* working this summer (although we're trying to save most of it) - we get by, but I have no idea what we spend. Thats sounds doable, in my opinion - just maybe you're not getting pineapple & coconut & strawberries every week! I forget who it is, but someone gave the 1$/lb advice in a book I read (I think it was Jinjee in Raising Raw Children, but I could be wrong) - and she said, just go and buy anything you find under or around 1$/lb, and then work with what you have. she said some of the yummiest recipes were created with whatever they had lying around. Of course, splurge when you really want something.

Also, if you've still got a junk food junkie, things will be more expensive. We spend way more on food when we're still getting our "treats".

I wouldn't worry about veggies for your baby - fruit is still great for him







You can try a green smoothie if you're worried about it - or a blended salad. My guy liked that (it was disgusting).

I can't help with the growing things - this is first year I've grown anything (tomatoes and strawberries) and I've never grown anything from seed.

And i LOVE raw pumpkin seeds, so no - very not posionous!!









Delight ~ looks good - I might try apple w/nori someday - I didnt really like the stuff (nori) when I tried it last.


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

shaper, thanks so much for the advice. The only reason why I was worried about raw veggies for the baby is because that is most of what he eats. He isn't fond of fruit, except bananas and cantalope. You want to see a funny face, you should try giving him some apple sauce. I don't know why he's not into fruit, most babies are cause it's so sweet. Maybe it's cause I started him on veggies when he started eating.

I experienced an interesting thing today. As I said, I'm not going 100% right off, but when I got up this morning I had some water and some fruit and I was feeling fine. Actually, I was feeling awake, which usually doesn't happen that early







I wasn't hungry for the rest of the morning either. Just a bit ago, I was getting my kids some lunch and I had a bite of what they were having and all of a sudden I want to eat everything bad. Cookies, chocolate chips, ice cream...I had some nuts (they were roasted, but it's all we had) I guessed maybe the fattyness of them would help my cravings. If they will, they haven't yet. The cherry chocolate chip ice cream in the freezer is still calling to me.

Is this normal? If I do it halfway will I have cravings like this the second I have less healthy stuff? Maybe one has nothing to do with the other. I usually have cereal or toast instead of fruit for breakfast but I wouldn't think that I would be affected by the change if it's only been this morning. YKWIM?


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Thats normal for me, anyawy quidditchmom - the moment i have "goodies" i'm done for the day







When people talk about fats stopping cravings they're usally talking about raw nuts and seeds- not ice cream









Maybe your son would like tomatoes & cucumbers then - you should try the blended salad for him - he'd probably like it! My son didn't like applesauce either, but he loves watermelon & strawberries.

anyway, glad i could help


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

e


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a great idea, I'll have to try it.

I have an electric juicer that I use often. However it seems quite wasteful because I'm left with alot of de-juiced fruits and veggies. Right now I throw them into spaghetti sauce when I can. Any raw ideas to use this stuff up?


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

whoa, great idea prana!!! my kid's pretty much out of the mushed-up foods, but i'll have to keep that in mind for next time!


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

hey ladies
another RAW day here for me

although today i "mourned" the loss of binge eating, emotional eating, and recreational eating,
i just let it go...these things were apart of my food history as long as i can remember
and food now holds a very different place in my life

today i had a smoothie for breakfast: 1 beat, 1 mango, 1/2 a melon, 1 juiced (by hand) orange, a dalop of coconut milk, and 2 tb spoons of flax oil
(added to that my dd had an entire cucumber, and a banana)

lunch: salad: arugala, sprouts, and red pepper with seseame oil and um plum vineger (dd had instead a bowl of oats soaked in coconut milk for about an hour with a teaspoon of honey adn a tbl spoon of almond butter)

dinner: RAW PASTA WITH SAUCE!!!!
my pasta was zuccini slivers and my sauce was about 8 roma tomatoes, 2 cloves of garlic, half a small onion, a bunch of raw basil and oregano, 1/4 cup nutritional yeast, 1/4 cup of balck walnuts, 1 red bell pepper
i put everything in my new yard sale blender (except the red peppers) and belnded and then added in the cuberd pepper and the nutritional yeast

GREAT and filling

my dd had nothing to do with that pasta, infact she opted for cottage cheese instead!

no biggie
she is doing great and so am i

my dh had a mostly raw weekedn but his detox was SO INTENSE
i mean he was not functional almost all weekend!
so since his demanding work week began today he opted for a60-70 % raw day and felt better although still fuzzy

maybe every weekend he could go 100% till he was more stable with his detox?

i don't know

mine was not that bad...but as i have said, i have been cutting out bad foods for months and months before my raw diet started

i am going strong and wish everyone the best

and i think i read on RAWTALK.COM
that people said that even non organic raw foods are better for you than organic cooked.....for the most part

i don't know how i feel about that, but i am just putting that out there for anyone thinking $$$ issues with raw

we are still 99% organic, have always been, and will remain unless something crazy happens


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

shaper~
Thanks for sharing the links above (about breast feeding, etc.)

My husband has the next couple days off, so I think we are going to try and eat raw for a few days. I've been reading so much about it lately that that's all I feel like eating. Today I had grapes, garlic hummus, cheese and crackers for lunch and it made my tummy upset. I think it's mainly the cheese. Since becoming pregnant a lot of processed foods don't agree with me; soy "meats", pasta, and now cheese.

Here is a recipe I really like, Its for Pie









basically you need:

1.5-2 cups of nuts (I like to combine almond, pecan, and some walnut)
dates (until you get a crust like consistency, maybe 10)
a little cinnamon

Blend nuts in food processor (into powder), then slowly add dates until desired consistency is reached. Add cinnamon. Then form crust in a pie pan.

Top with your favorite fruit, I like it cut small
My favorite is...mango, strawberry, blueberry, nectarines

You can also make a "creamy" toping...

1c. of almond (soaked and peeled is nice but not necessary)
dates or agave
water to consistency (or young coconut meat and water)
1tsp. Vanilla extract
some recipes also add 1/2c orange juice

Blend almonds in blender/food processor then add other ingredients.

Last a few days in the fridge. Its nice for when you feel like a treat, and its easy to make! My husband loves it!

*erin*







#1 edd 10/29/05


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Shaper, thanks for the nursing info. I am not worried anymore!!









I love all the food pictures...keep 'em comming!!!
I don't know how to do it but if I even have time to figure it out I will post 'em. They are inspirational.

My 5 year old has a bladder infection.







So, no fruits! I don't really know how to make veggies very appealing. haven't tried much of the sauces/dips yet.

Anybody have anything close to RANCH Dressing???









If you find a recipie for some bars as well... post 'em please.

Andrea, I still have to try your bar recipie, I think I 'll go do that right now!








Thanks.


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

3littlesweeties ~ I'm glad you're not worried anymore! yeah!







just out of pure curiousity, why cna't you have fruit for a bladder infection?? i've never heard that before.. just wondering what the reason is there.

i make guacamole for dipping veggies a lot, i don't know that a kid would like it though. maybe if you tell them that only adults like it and it's much too good for kids...







thats what my parents always said.. i don't know that we ever fell for it though!!

and i DID see a raw ranch dressing today.. now if i could just remember WHERE i saw it!!









erin ~ your pie sounds grand. i'd like to make mini pies of that... like in those little tin cups.. i think i'll do that when i'm back on the island (where all my little tin cups are). thanks for the recipe! i made a pie once, i forget what the crust was, but the filling was mango & banana blended, with banana slices on top.. i made a flower shape with them, it was quite pretty.

momajustice ~ you are doing awesome!!! i've always wanted to try raw pasta - just one of those things i haven't got around to yet. i wish i could truly all-out mourn the cooked foods, but i can't seem to convince myself that they are no more! argh. so hard, this raw life sometimes. you seem to be doing really great though.

quiet day on here today so i had to come bump it up and say hi. hi









we're getting fresh cherries here now... so good! big black juicy ones


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Moma Justice, I think I am jealous now!!









I still have not done one day 100%!!! Gee wiz!

I've been trying to for a whole week!

I keep thinking about what you said about how good you feel and how eating is so emotional even more than we realize. You are sooooo right!!!









Thanks for the recipie green fairy! I have so much prepared live food in yhe fridge right now you wouldn't believe it!!! And NONE of it is like cooked food in the way that ..."it's so good I want to eat it all up!" For some reason I keep lookin for some recipie that will be like that.

SOooo, on we go to the emotional detox!

My next question. my kids are 7 & 5. Do I do the detox along with mine? I'm thinkin' yes, because nothing will taste as good to them as cooked food till their taste buds change. I'm so tired (already) of hearing.."yuck".

Nicole


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a recipe for raw ranch, but I have to find it, most of my books are packed away right now while we rearrange the house. It was a great recipe though, I've made it a few time. I will look for it this week.

3littlesweeties~ I think children do go through some detox, depending on how they ate before. It's frustrating when you keep hearing Yuck, my nieces would always say that even before they tried new things







Yuck!

I ate really good today. I made almond milk and it turned out so yummy. It's pretty simple, if you haven't tried it before, this is what I did...

Rinse & soak 1c. almonds overnight (or for at least 8 hours- up to 48h)
throw them in a blender with 3 cups of water
blend for a few minutes
add about 1 tsp of vanilla extract
add agave necter, dates, or honey to taste
Then strain through strainer of cheese cloth

It can store in the fridge for 2-3 days

I got raw agave necter at the health food market. I like using it better then honey because it has a less distinct flavor. I love it!

Ok, this is what I had today~

A.M.~a banana
1c. almond milk
smoothie (almond milk, banana, cherries, peaches)
2 green figs
Snack~1c. almond milk
few pecans
Lara bar
Mid day~Spicy Sunflower seed pate
Veggies (cucumbers, carrots, celery, bell peppers, kale)
P.M.~Raw Fruit Pie (from recipe above)
with nectarines, peaches, and cherries

I feel pretty good today & didn't have a huge appetite, so that helped. Hope you mamas have a beautiful night!

*erin*
#1 edd 10/29/05


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Shaper, the naturepathic dr. said that she shouldn't have fruit till it get's better because the sugars feed the bad bacteria. I guess that makes sense..tho I wish it didn't cause it would make my life easier!!!


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

Ok, so I called the natural food store yesterday morning to see what time they closed and the phone message said 7:30. So my boyfriend was able to come home from work a bit early, my sister came over to sit with the kids (they don't all fit in his car)and I was so excited. We got to the store at 7 and...they had just closed







: . I'd been reading some more on SAD v. Raw and REALLY wanted to get started. I had to settle for shopping a Super Walmart instead. Not a whole lot of organic, but everything's going to get washed super well and peeled before eaten. We loaded up the cart primarily with fruits and veggetables and a few neccessities like shampoo and laundry stuff. And one can of pringles cause I need the can for a project. When we got to the checkout the cashier said, "You guys eat a lot of fruits and vegetables, don't you?" :LOL

This morning I made some pudding for my kids for breakfast. They were so excited and they loved it. They ate until they were stuffed







We're going to do a fruit platter with dips for lunch and a MYO salad night. They won't be happy about the salad, but they'll eat it. I'm hoping to make it interesting enough so that they aren't too unhappy about it. I bought a bunch of nuts as well and put them on the table for them to snack on.

I have a new concern though. Last night I trying to find some good dips for fruits and veggies (found them before, but no luck last night. Anyone know of some the kids might like?) and came across something that said that raw fooders have trouble with the enamel on their teeth. This guy said that many were mineral deficient and that caused the problem with the enamel and then the sugary fruit ate away at your teeth or something. He recommended hardly any fruit and lots and lots of dark green veggies as well as supplements. Anyone else come across this? Just got me a little concerned.

I feel really silly asking this, but are there any fruits and veggies that cannot be eaten raw? I heard all the time I was growing up that there were a bunch of them. I was also wondering if tea was raw. Like, can I make sun tea out of green tea bags?

BTW, I was talking to my boyfriend about everything I was learning and he's decided to try 100% raw. I'm nervous about how it's going to go because my brother and sister are going to be visiting for 3 weeks soon, and I know either we'll be invited to someone's house for dinner or we'll have to host something. But so far today it's going great









Diana


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

while we're on the subject of what is and isn't raw, does anybody know if tamarind paste is raw? like the kind that comes in a big block and still has seeds in it? i can't always get the fresh pods at my health food store so i bought a block of tamarind at the asian market to make tamarind-ade. it tastes the same as the fresh pods...does anyone know if they use heat processing or anything like that to make the blocks?

diana, i haven't heard of any fruit or veggie that can't be eaten raw. i know some people don't do raw potatoes, but i like them!


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

oh, i forgot about the coconuts! 3littlesweeties, i have no idea how to get a good one. i just use coco-reiki and try to pick one with good vibes


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

quidditchmom~
What kind of pudding did you make? Sounds yummy! As for the fruit dip, I like to make some kind of nut butter and thin it out a little with water and add honey or agave to sweeten it. For veggies I usually make nut/seed pate, here is a link that has some dressing and dip recipes:
http://www.rawfoods.com/recipes/
That website (If you haven't scene it before) has lots of good info.
As for the sun tea, some "hard core" raw foodist would say no, but I love sun tea, or even hot tea when its cold and I don't feel any negative effects. Its nice to drink something besides water or juice.
I don't know a lot about the teeth thing, but Ive read about it a little. I know in the beginning some raw foodist though they didn't have to brush there teeth, but realizes that the fruit sugars still need to be brushed off. It is very important to eat enough greens for many reasons, and if you were to eat raw foods for a long time, its important to balance you out. I recently attended a lecture by Victoria Boutenko, heres a good link that talks a little about it~
http://www.rawfamily.com/articles.html

That's great that your boyfriend wants to try it too, makes things a little easier!

Oh, and about the coconuts, it can be tricky







The best thing is to look for one that does not have any discoloration on the out side (like blueish or darker spots) because that means it's old. Also shake it, you should be able to hear some fluid (at least that's what I read). Also it should be refridgerated. I LOVE them!

lynsage~ I'm not sure about the tamarind paste, it sounds good though


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Nicole ~ I know there are articles out there about transitioning older kids but I'm having the hardest time finding them! There is one on this page - it's the second one down, written by a teen raw foodest (Valya Boutenko).

I have no experience with feeding kids raw but I hear people say a lot, "make every meal craft time!" let them help lots, & have fun with it.

oh! there's another article on waldorfhomeschoolers - here - down towards the bottom of the page there's a question & answer thing that might be of help.

quidditchmom ~ bummer about the health food store - but probably good for your budget - those places are expensive! i rarely shop there.. my local grocery has a pretty decent organic section.

and i have nothing to back it up with, but i'm not concerned about the teeth. i think that's another transition problem.. brushing after citrus is probably wise, though









no idea if there's veggies that shouldn't be eaten raw.. beans maybe?? peanuts?

lynsage ~ another "no clue!!" about hte tamarind paste.. no clue's are usually no's though. that's how it works out for me anyway.. if i have to wonder,it's probably cooked.. heh..


----------



## findingMYway (Jun 7, 2005)

I heard about raw food eating years ago and just filed it away as someone else mentioned. I went vegan a while ago but always seemed to deviate when I was pregnant. Anyhow, I have been not eating meat, dairy, sugar, junk food for a while. My mom started eating raw and she is 48 and I swear she could pass for someone who is in their mid to late 20's. She has always been somewhat health concious. But, lately with the raw food eating which she has been doing about a year now, she looks 15 years younger than she did a year ago. You can really tell by her skin more than anything. It just looks tighter and firmer. I am right now aiming for at least 50% raw since that is way better than I have ever done. I want to go fully or at least mostly raw which is actually what my mom does and she still looks and feels great. She makes some really great stuff, one recipe with sweet potatoes and spices, honey tastes better than pumpkin pie! For now the first half of my day is fruit and then veggies and then other. I am finally noticing the stubborn pounds from pregnancy really coming off.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

ok, i did some google research and it looks like it is raw:

http://www.everythingtrini.com/trini...ail.aspx?ID=35

this is the exact product i bought at the asian market- same brand, same package. by the way, i have no idea why these people are charging four bucks for it. mine cost $1.69.

so here's my recipe for raw tamarind ade, which i adapted from other recipes i have seen which call for heating:

For this recipe, you will need a bowl and something to cover it, a half-gallon jar or other container, and a strainer.

2-3 oz raw tamarind
2 cups of water for soaking and 8 cups of water for making the drink
raw honey to taste (i use about 1/2 cup)

Break up a few ounces of raw tamarind and soak it in about two cups of water for at least four hours (or overnight) in a covered bowl.

When the tamarind is finished soaking, pour the water off into a jar and put the soaked tamarind into a strainer over a bowl. Push the tamarind through the strainer, using a spatula or wooden spoon, so that the seeds and hard, stringy bits remain, but the soft pulp goes into the bowl. Pour the reserved soaking water over the pulp to force it through the strainer. You will have to scrape quite a bit of the strained pulp off the outside of the strainer.

Mix the strained pulp, remaining soaking water, and honey until the honey dissolves, pour into half-gallon jar and add 8 cups of water to fill jar. Chill. Finished product will settle, so stir it up before serving.

The tamarind ade will have a similar color and body to raw apple cider.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Regarding the importance of greens of a raw food diet;
Please read this article.
http://www.rawplus.com/community/viewtopic.php?t=309


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

The pudding I made this morning was from a recipe I found online here : http://www.waldorfhomeschoolers.com/rawrecipe.htm It's made from banana, mango and strawberries. I left out the dates and the kids still liked it.

For lunch the kids made a huge fruit platter (we threw in a few veggies as well) and we made a dip by processing some banana and pineapple. It was really good. For dinner I put a bunch of vegetables and a few fruits out in bowls on the table and told them to pick and choose what they wanted. Not only did I have them eat only what they wanted I also gave them desert no matter what they ate. I took the left over dip and added some coconut milk and poured it over some berries. They liked that (although I thought it smelled gross, but I don't care for coconut).

All snacks were totally raw - fruits, veggies and nuts.

We would have been totally raw today except for a few things. My sister came over tonight and told me she thought that canned pineapple is cooked first. I had gotten that because there were no real pineapples at the store. The coconut milk was canned and so it had a preservative, I don't know if it was cooked. Had to use that because I bought a coconut at the store last night and it leaked. It was one of those easy open pre-packaged ones. I had a big mess. And then tonight ds was really craving cheese so I gave him a couple of slices of cheddar and couldn't resist having one myself.

I have had a headache off and on today and it's been quite bad when it's here. I did have alot of energy though compared to usual, but I've gotten really tired just the past half hour or so. I didn't tell the kids what we were doing, I just fed them and they were fine. Dinner didn't go over well with Spencer, but he's always been quite skeptical about whether vegetables are necessary for life anyways.

I found no organic foods at the store. There were a few things like strawberries and peaches that looked sick and had flies around them and were priced in the $3/lb range. And I couldn't find any dates that weren't coated in sugar







I really want to go to the natural food store for things like carob powder, raw honey and dates. I think I'll be going this weekend, but I'm definately going to keep buying what I can at the regular (i.e. cheaper) store.

While I've been typing this, my boyfriend came home and got some lasagne that I made the other night and it looked so good I cheated. But I was still mostly raw today and tomorrow will be better









Thanks everyone for the advice.

Diana


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Yep quidditchmom ~ canned stuff is all cooked in the process of canning.. it's funny, i used to be very picky about pineapple and orange juice.. like dole pineapple only, because it was way better than the cheaper brands, and tropicana oj because it tasted so much more alive! but now that i live off of fresh oj and pineapple, they all taste the same to me - dead and far too sweet.. yuck! pineapple is an expensive taste though! they're 5-7$ around here. at the market in the summer they go 2/3$ though.. YAY. i'm away from my island this summer though so I dont think I get any deals like that this year. blueberries i'm looking forward to though, and okanagan cherries.









your day sounded really good! wish i could say the same today..


----------



## Catherine Bennet (Jun 21, 2005)

I do raw in the morning and afternoon. I make a cooked meal for supper. It sure helped me loose weight. If I could just exercise I would do so well. But my sprained foot still hurts.







Nice to see I am not the only raw mommy out there....


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

I've been reading all the posts for a while and it's really interesting. I do have one possibly stupid question though. Does raw exclude raw milk and dairy products? And does it exclude raw meat? Or is it just coincidence that most people eating raw are also vegetarian or vegan?

I've been really interested in and convinced by most of the information on raw diets that I've read, but I don't think I could do without my milk or at least cheese or yoghurt or something similar (I mostly only eat dairy products made from raw milk nowadays).

I also try and eat fruit and veg. only when they are in season in my area which would make things pretty grim in the winter if I didn't eat preserved things - I'm talking lacto-fermented à la NT, things like sauerkraut. Would that still count? It's certainly not cooked...


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi everyone! I love love love this thread.







You all inspire me to eat and feel better. I've toyed with the idea of going raw for awhile, and now I'm convinced to give it a go. I'm sure dh will be on board, too.

Only thing I'm worried about is ds. He's 15mo and has lived on a mostly cooked diet since he started eating solids a few months ago. Problem is, he doesn't like fruit. The only thing he's just started eating is banana. Everything else he spits out onto the floor. I guess I'm just wondering what to feed him. He'll eat raw carrots, but that's pretty much it. He's always been a starch boy (esp. rice with cheese!). Any ideas? Any books you can recommend?

Thanks! Kelly


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello new people!









arcenciel ~ you can do a raw diet with animal products.. if you look up "paleo diet" you'll find more info.. it's not for me.







i guess it all depends on what kind of raw diet you do - it's so customizeable!! some raw foodists find sauerkraut and seed cheese, and other fermented foods a very important part of their diets - gabriel cousens has a high opinion of those foods, and has lots of recipes in his books. neither is something i do, since i'm also phasing out the vinegar, but a lot of people do!









Kelly - it may be that he doesn't like fruit because his palate is tainted with all the starches.. it might be a hard adjustment at first with him, but perhaps he will like them once the cooked food is removed from his system? good luck!!

I wonder where Delight is these days?


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh! I forgot to recommend books for you Kelly -
this one is free online - shelton's book on childcare (kind of a hard read, but some valuable info)
Jinjee's books on raising raw kids & raw pregnancy
also check out Rainbow Green Live Food Cuisine by Gabriel Cousens, MD.. it's got a section on raising rainbow babies. Has a handy little chart for which foods to add when (we never really used it).
and there's a book out there called "raw kids" by cheryl stoycoff - but i can't say if it's any good because i've never read it!

hope that helps


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks, Shaper, for taking the time to welcome us newbies and give us great advice. It's much appreciated! I'll check out those books . . .

p.s. ds has never liked fruits--I only tried starches and more veggies when he wouldn't eat any fruit. But he didn't like bananas, either, until just recently. I'm guessing that their palate changes over time. I'll juts keep offering it to him and see what happens!


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arcenciel*
I've been reading all the posts for a while and it's really interesting. I do have one possibly stupid question though. Does raw exclude raw milk and dairy products? And does it exclude raw meat? Or is it just coincidence that most people eating raw are also vegetarian or vegan?

Like shaper said, some people do eat raw meat, definitely not for me, but we do sometimes eat raw cheese. In the beginning, while transitioning, it helps a lot. I tried raw milk one time while eating raw, and it made my tummy upset, but then again I usually don't drink milk. I also eat sauerkraut, but I don't care for some of the other fermented products. Although it's not exactly raw, I would make miso soup broth in the winter sometimes, only a little heated with some green onions thrown in at the end. It was nice when it's really cold and still fairly light and easy to digest.

momandmore2~ (note: I don't have kids yet







)Will he eat thinned out smoothies or anything? Do you think he doesn't like fruit because its to sweet? I posted an almond milk recipe, maybe that? That's great that you are eating and feeling better! Hopefully your Ds taste buds will start to branch out more









*erin*
#1 edd 10/29/05


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

```
made some awesome raw bars about a month ago.

1 cup raisins and dried cranberries soaked overnight in just enough water to cover (save water for sweetening something else)
big blob of honey
2-3 big blobs of almond butter

1.5 C coconut (ground 1/2 c)
2.5 C sesame seeds (ground 1/2 c)
1/4 C flax seeds (ground 1/2)
1 c pumpkin seeds (ground)

run the first wet ingredients though the processor, then mix in the seeds. Press into an oiled pan, and refridgerate for a few hours,
again, squares are so easy and versatile, you can add or substitute anything and it wont mess them up. I have also added 1/4 c carob....mmmm.....
```
Andrea,
I made these bars and I had to have done something wrong cause they tasted like pumkin seed flour, and had a bitter after taste. :LOL

Sooo. i mixed the first ingredients and then the coconut and seeds I ground the amount that sayes ground including 1 c ground pumkin seeds.

What did I do wrong?








thanks
nicole


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies! I soooo appreciate it.
Be sure to post when you find a really good recipie. I NEED them!! :LOL

I have been doing better. about 98% raw. Still going for the 100%!!!

I have tried so many things and have really only liked a few of the things. I just keep hopeing my taste buds change more!!!

Welcome _arcenciel_ and _momandmore2_!!! Love to have new raw mamas opinions and here your happenings!!

Nicole


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi everyone~

I have a book, Primal Mothering in a Modern World by Hygeia Halfmoon, this is the book~
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...693528-9239136

I have read it and probably won't read it again, so if you want it let me know. I will ship it to you. It basically a mothers story about eating raw, raw pregnancy and birth and breastfeeding. It also talks about here stuggles with the traditional world. She is pretty extreme, but an amazing lady! If I ship media mail it won't really cost me anything







I learned a lot from this book, although I have mixed feelings about some of it. It's still a really good book, and hey, it's free...let me know.

*erin*
#1 edd 10/29/05


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Oooh...I love that book. I just bought it and it's great. Yes, extreme according to our current culture, but I agree with most parts. It's just inspring to read about someone who obviously does not care what others think...or about what everyone thinks is "normal". Loved it.

It's great to see this thread growing so much! Welcome to all the new people! We are finally back from our long trip and it's so great to be preparing food in my own kitchen again. I've made a few new dishes:

Fettucine Alfredo: ribbons of zucchini with a sauce made of pine nuts, macadamia nuts, cashews, and more! From Alissa's cookbook.

Curried Carrot Avocado Soup: who knew my little blender would make such a smooth and creamy soup?! Carrots, avocado, cumin, garlic, water, and some other stuff. From the Rainbow Live cookbook.

Rainbow Salad: all kinds of goodies including edible flowers. Flowers are fun. And tasty.

Date Nut Torte: I've made this twice now, but this one was bigger and prettier.







I love it.

Here are the photos.

My hubby is now joining me in my raw quest...however, I am having a hard time keeping him happy with the food I've made. I'm glad to eat salads and fruit and veggies all day, but he doesn't feel satisfied. He's totally detoxing and feeling how addicted he is to cooked food...so that doesn't make it easier.

It's hard because preparing food is so personal for me...and when people eat it, I want them to love it and be happy! It's really hard to hear him constantly saying that he's still hungry. We have a dehydrator coming soon...so then I will be able to make more fancy dishes, but until then, does anyone have some suggestions? He's a big guy...and is soooo used to having bread and chips with every meal.









I went grocery shopping yesterday and spent a good amount. Then, today I went back and got more stuff. It's very hard to plan a menu and stick to it...espeically when you get so hungry all the time! How does everyone handle grocery shopping and menu planning? How often do you shop? Do you have problems with things going bad? I'm annoyed because the bean sprouts I bought for tomorrow are already going bad...is this just one thing about eating raw that cannot be avoided?


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok, I know this is the third time I've posted today, but I found the raw ranch recipe...

Raw Ranch Dip or Dressing

1.5c raw cashews
about 1c of water, depending on how thick you want it
4tbs, lemon juice
1 tsp sea salt
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder

Blend in blender until smooth and creamy, you can add a little more water or lemon to get right thickness. Then add~

1+ tsp dry dill weed
1+ tsp Italian seasoning
1 minced basil leaf

Blend for a moment in blender. I like to add more of the herbs then the recipe calls for.

It's really yummy, kind of a mild, creamy ranch. The only thing is cashews from the store are steamed to get the shell off, however I do use them sometimes. You can get truly raw cashews online (www.rawfood.com, I think) and they are soooo yummy, but about $12 a lb.!

Delight~ Sounds like you are eating well! The pictures look amazing!!! Yum! My dh nibbles on nuts (like pecans or almonds) while working, he also eats more avocados then me. Sometimes just by themselves with spicy spike seasoning on it. Increasing greens can help too. He also loves coconuts and they help his appetite a lot! He actually likes the feeling of being slightly hungry, so that helps.

I feel like I could grocery shop almost everyday. I often over buy at the farmers market and then some of it goes bad. Have you tried growing sprouts yet?(like alfalfa, radish, etc.) It's kind of nice because it cost almost nothing. We successfully ate raw for 2 days, I felt great and wish I could continue. problem is I balanced our account and we have $11 to last us the next week. We are going to take our many bottles to recycling so we will have enough for gas and dog food. Luckily we have a few melons and apples left, and then enough regular food to last. So frustrating though! I basically continued to eat raw all morning and had a cooked dinner (hummus, naan, and yogurt). I think if we at least have a smoothies every morning it will help. Our fruit trees should be ready for pickin' soon, that will be helpful!









*erin*
#1 edd 10/29/05


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Delight---So funny, whlie reading your post about your dh I thought it was me!! Same thing!!! Some dishes that help are the Mock Salmon Pate -Alissa and the Spanish Rice--Alissa (this one is pretty inexpensive) And like green fairy said about the nuts, make him a trail mix or something. even add some carob chips maybe.

My dehydrator is on it's way as well, but I am borrowing my friends excalibur 2500 right now. (What a good friend hu!?) It definately helps.

I've made the pizza bread and some coconut cookies that have been major hits!!








Right now I have some Sunburgers cookin' that I found on the web. I altered the recipie to taste... ohhh I feel so advanced!! :LOL

About the $ and shopping--I'm with ya. I've spent about $400 in 2 weeks. Yikes








My big thing is finding time to write out a menu at night so I can soak the whatever that needs to be soaked.

I also need to think ahead when using sprouts and that's not easy for me. I am the type to eat whatever I feel like. I am not a preparer. So that's a challenge.







:

I learned to keep things like the almond butter balls--Alissa--- in the freezer. They taste a little like bit 'O honey. I blended (in a food processer) half the rasins though, instead of stiring them a in. THey help a TON when I get busy, realize I'm hungry and I can't eat cause I've got to deal with the kids or nurse the baby. I just pop a couple of those and then I'm not so temped to take a bite of the kids cereal.









Thank you soooo much *green fairy* for the ranch recipie I appreciate it TONS! I am makeing it tomorrow. I have everything on hand! YaY!









Also, _I would love to read that book_ and pass it on to you all whoever wants it in this group! I appreaciate that as well, I am always up for an inspiring raw story!!

Thanks!
Nicole


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Well, if I'm allowed raw dairy and eat then count me in







- at least as an aspiring raw fooder!

Shaper, thanks for the ideas, some of the sites I found lok really interesting. Why are you cutting out vinegar? Is that all types? Did you know that if you make your own sauercraut, etc. it doesn't have to have vinegar? It really does ferment (I'm using the NT recipes...) which encourages all those healthy bacteria, etc. I think for me it might really help me to keep my budget low.

I'm hoping to find out more about the markets in my area. The really local one is tiny and they have veg. but not organic. I think I might have to go a bit further afield.

On the topic of sprouts, what about sprouted lentils? Are they bad? They certainly were tasty, but I remember a link somewhere about why we don't need grains or lentils...

At the moment I'm having one big "salad" a day with as much interesting veg as I've got. But their is vinegar in my homemade dressing. I'm also eating nuts or veggies dipped in crème fraiche in between. I still get stuck on breakfast though - I only just weaned myself off boxed cereal onto bread & honey or oatmeal!

quidditchmom, you asked if there are any veggies that can't be eaten raw. I asked the same on another board and someone said spinach. "Spinach which is very hard to digest in its raw form especially for children, it should be lightly sauteed or steamed. It can block absorption of iodine if raw or unfermented, (p.44 NT) and absorption of calcium (p.192 NT) and phosphorus for children under 6 (P. 402/402 NT)"

I'm interested in finding out more about other veg though. Must go search...


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

That book sounds interesting, so if it's getting passed around, I wouldn't mind reading it









I've been doing pretty well with eating raw. Notice I said 'I'. My kids are reluctant to change their diet and to my knowledge their dad hasn't tried at all. But, the only thinks I tried so far are dips, drinks and that fruit pudding. I have been having a hard time with cheating in the evening though. It seems to be getting better, though.

As far as my kids go, I'd like them to tag along, but I don't want to start a food war, so I only offer raw foods, but I do give them what they ask for, raw or not. I still try to sneak in veggies though







Like this morning they wanted PB&J sandwiches, and we didn't have bread. So I gave it to them first on iceburg lettuce and then switched to bok choy. They ate it liked it.

I read that info on green leafy veggies (thanks, Andrea!) and last night after the kids went to bed decided to try my hand at a green drink. I blended some bok choy, water and bananas and it was totally drinkable - if you closed your eyes :LOL . The baby was still up and wanted some so I gave him a sip out of my glass and HE LOVED IT!!! He sorta attacked me for more when I took it away. I gave him more and he gulped it down and when he finally came up for more he had a perfect green "milk" mustache







. I decided to try to put it in his sippy cup since it was making a bit of a mess and he threw a bit of a fit cause I was making him wait. Then he found a drop that had spilled on the floor, crawled over to it and actually started sucking it off the floor before I could get to him! Guess I'll be making that again.

The baby has been almost totally raw, but he's been having the worst diapers since we started. I mean, my kids actually evacuated the other day because it was so bad. They stood on the back porch until the smell died down. And they're so messy. Has anyone else had experience with this? Is this a bad thing?

I'm thinking that I'm going to start introducing raw foods to my kids more slowly. I'm going to try making a couple of raw dinners, I'm going to start making only raw deserts. And of course, when they ask for a snack I'll offer them raw unless they specifically ask for something else. Hopefully we can slowly phase out the cooked and help them develop a taste for raw. I'm still not sure about what to do during the week for dinners, I watch two kids that eat with us. Their mom is kinda weird about some things (like she would rather take them to work with her than have them go to chess club with my kids) and when she noticed all the fruit and veggies at my house she started asking me every night what they were eating. I've watched them off an on for about 4 years and never been asked. She's a very 'meat and potatoes' (and maybe once a week vegetables) type of person, so I know that she wants them to have meat at my house. The night we did salads I just threw in some sandwich turkey and cheese.

I'm also a bit nervous about a cook out on the fourth. My granparents are doing it this year and they think all you need is a good burger. Good is defined as being at least as thick as the bun and overhanging the bun by at least a half inch. I think they get something like 10 burgers per cow :LOL . I might cheat (just a little with some potato salad or something) because it will be easier than trying to explain to them that no one ever died from eating a few fresh fruits and veggies


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

i'd like to get in line for the book too!

arceniel, spinach shouldn't be eaten raw? really? that seems weird to me since raw spinach salads are so popular, even with "cooked" folks. do you happen to know what that person's source for their infomation was?

i love lentil sprouts. my favorite sprout mix has red and brown lentils in it. if there's a reason i shouldn't be eating them, i don't want to know it!


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

lynsage, I love spinach too. It's the Nourishing Traditions book by Sally Fallon that has the information. I suppose as long as you don't go too heavy on it all the time, it's ok.

quidditchmom, it makes sense to go more slowly with your kids. I know when I gave up sugar I was suddenly aware of how much sugar they were eating and I wanted it to stop immediately! I think if I'd made them change straight away, firstly I wouldn't have had dh's support because he thought it was just a phase I was going through. Secondly they would just have refused. I had to gradually find foods they enjoyed as alternatives and gradually get stricter about what they were not allowed. Now I still let them have "treats" (i.e. junk) one day a week, but not much, and the rest of the time they enjoy their fruit, nuts and other healthy alternatives we have come up with.

As for raw, I don't think I'll even mention it to anybody in my immediate family! My dh is very much a meat and 2 veg kind of guy and he would think I had finally gone crazy! But he loves his salads in the summer so now is a good time to start introducing things. I think you can introduce a lot as "new recipes" without forcing them to eat 100% raw. They'll still benefit and they won't notice so much if it's gradual. They still get the cravings though...


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

arcenciel, I never heard that about spinach before. Do you know if that means it's not good for green drinks, too? I read on that website that andrea mentioned that greens are hard to digest period, that they should be "chewed" very thoroughly, like with a food processor









It's really awful because all of a sudden I'm aware of all of the bad things I've done to my kids their whole life. Pesticide-seasoned food, not ecouraging veggies enough when they were very young, white flour, processed junk...and now I'm reading up on vaccinations









But I do want them to eat something because they want to and not cause I'm forcing them to. Hopefully it will get to the point where they won't crave cooked and sucky foods anymore at some point.

How old are your kids, arcenciel,if you don't mind me asking?

Diana


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

I would assume it's not good for the drinks. Also, I don't know whether there is starch in the greens (I'm guessing there probably is) but I've been reading recently again about how important it is to chew food to digest the starch in the mouth - it not only breaks it up but mixes it with ptyalin which actually turns starch to glucose in the mouth (you can taste it getting sweeter). Ptyalin apparently doesn't work in the acid of the stomach. Some research was done ages ago on a group of men in the army and half of them were told to chew each mouthful at least 50 times and the other half kept on as normal, that was the only change and yet the health of those doing all the chewing improved.

Anyway, all that to say that if the greens need to be well "chewed" does that possibly mean that you actually ought to chew them too?

I know what you mean about what you've done to your kids. Mine are 6, 5 and 20 months. The first two had all the early vaccinations and it was only at the MMR that I started considering the topic seriously. I was really good on veggies and no sugar for the first year for each of them but it was all down hill after that, and yes, it's difficult now. My #2 will hardly eat anything now I've stopped buying white pasta! That's without even the raw consideration.

I really want them to enjoy eating healthily so that they will be more likely to continue it when they are older. I'm just trying to see it as a long term change so that it doesn't really matter if they aren't convinced immediately or if they take a while to change their tastes. If I just have faith then it'll happen eventually.







In theory.


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, yuck. I was just having a craving for what my kids were eating and I decided to snack on some nuts. My sister was having some with me and she cracked open a walnut to find....A WORM!!!







: It was still alive too.

I'm done with nuts for a while.

Diana


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

I've been reading around on the spinach thing, and it seems that the problem is our body's ability to absorb the calcium and iron (as well as a . But even if you don't get these things from spinach, there are plenty of other beneficial reasons for eating it raw (like high vit c, for one). And like arcenciel said, in moderation it's probably fine.

Speaking of spinach, I made a green smoothie out of it this morning, and it was really good! As long as I didn't look at it, that is--it turned out a kind of brownish-green color. And ds actually didn't dislike it (there isn't much he likes consistently these days). That's a start.

I need to get a cookbook for some raw recipes. I've been eating salads but not much else--I'm just not very creative. I have to use up what I have in the fridge since money is tight until after the first of the month, so I will only be able to do raw here and there. But better than nothing, huh? Dh and I are going up to Michigan to visit his family over the 4th, so I'm figuring we'll try going all raw after we get back. I can't wait to see how our bodies handle it. I always feel tired and am looking forward to feeling better.

Hey, does anyone know if frozen peas have been cooked/blanched already? I really like them on my salad.


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

I was wondering about frozen vegetables, too. I looked it up online and read that they were blanched, but that was a posting from another board so it's not super reliable info. I was kinda bummed cause There are a bunch of veggies that are SO much cheaper frozen than fresh that I like.

That got me wondering about frozen fruits. Are those cooked?

Diana


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

What do you think about the following list of "optimal" raw foods?:

http://www.rawschool.com/bestrawfoods.htm

According to this list, there really isn't much that's acceptable to eat. Would make shopping pretty easy I guess, but eating kinda boring, no? How in the world would I make salsa without garlic and onions? Do any of you follow this kind of restricted diet? Just wondering . . .


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Ya the nuts thing is gross... I just sliced open a big apricot that looked sooo good and the pit was completely moldy!! I am gonna call the grocery store to see about a refund. I just bought it yesterday!!I guess that just comes with the raw food diet.

I met a gal in the store and she had a lot of fruits and veggies in her cart so I asked her if she was doing the raw diet thing. She wasn't, but then she was really interested in HOW to do it. She sayes she loves fruits and veggies. We exchanged numbers so we will see, I might have another local supporter.









My sister just called. She is comming to visit from Ca (I live in Alaska) this Tuesday!! Her son misses his cousins!! So hey, maybe well have another raw girl on the bandwagon!! :LOL

I took some pics today of my blueberry pie! Looks so good. It was a little dissapointing to me though, I've heard so many rave reviews from others on different raw boards.









Anyone else feel this way????


```
I've been doing pretty well with eating raw. Notice I said 'I'. My kids are reluctant to change their diet and to my knowledge their dad hasn't tried at all. But, the only thinks I tried so far are dips, drinks and that fruit pudding. I have been having a hard time with cheating in the evening though. It seems to be getting better, though.
```
Quiditchmom---I feel the same way!!! I has getten better though each day. I try not to give in and let them eat late at night.







I'll just tell them to drink water. I have them taking an excellent liquid supplement







so I'm not too worried about them being deficient in something for the day!!!

Things I have given them that *aren't raw* while transitioning---

organic cereal

rice milk

organic corn chips ---(Wheat is addicting, plus I tell them they need to have
some raw dip that I made, like the mock salmon pate', on yhe chip if they are going to eat them. I always have fresh fruit out,washwed and availiable as well as cut up and ready to eat in the fridge)

dairy free choc chips (to eat WITH nuts or raisins.)

I haven't given in with the meat---and believe me they've begged!

I just can't now that I've learned the "truth"!!!









Oh and about the frozen veggies, makes sense they are probably blanched but Allissa Cohen calls for it in her cookbook and she is all about 100% raw so there must not be a problem with it.

Have a GREAT DAY all you momas!!

Nicole


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

i can't believe how much this thread has grown!!!

i am on my 10th day of 100% raw and i can not begin to tell you how much better i look, i look younger and cleaner

my stretch marks are actually fading before my eyes!

i look great

that is a BIG inspiration for me

although today i found myself daydreaming about cheese sandwhiches......(something i have not had in months and months)

(calcium or fat?)

i ended up eating some oats soaked in coconut milk..........yum
and then green beans dipped in um plum vineger....very tangy adn crunchy

my dh had a real hard time with detox too....he was out of it for days and felt really ill. he also complains of feeling like he is starving to death....

he now eats about 70 % raw....and will maybe try for 100% in a month or two
our dd is still at about 90% she still has to have some type of cheese or egg for most days.....

i have heard goo dthings about primal mothering, i will have to check it out!

take care


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Wow...where do I even begin? This thread is huge! I didn't read for a day and I'm so behind!

Had a great start to my day with a banana berry smoothie (fresh banana/frozen berries/filtered water). Snacked on an apple. Lunch was leftover fettuccine alfredo and a salad. Banana in the afternoon.

For supper we went out for thai because we are traveling again and we were sick of salads. I knew I was going to eat cooked, but I wasn't beating myself up about it. I got my favorite...red curry with tofu and brown rice. First of all, it was soooo spicy (new restaurant..didn't know their scale of spicyness!) and it was so filling. I was so bloated. I couldn't feel my mouth for awhile! The worst thing was that we started off with egg rolls and spring rolls...so I was already filling up with that.

After being raw for almost a month (with a few cheats here and there), the cooked food really did a number on me. I felt so yucky....I really really wanted to eat that thai though







But, after we were done, I practically RAN to get some fresh fruit at the co-op (luckily, it's right next door!) I needed something fresh and COLD! I guess I'm addicted to raw food now...it's kind of bittersweet. I really wanted that food, but it made me sick. I'm guessing it was the eggroll fried in FAT! Gross. Don't ask me why. I think I wanted to do a little experiment to see if I could still eat that way. Has anyone else experienced this feeling of really wanting it to be good...but it wasn't?

As far as the spinach talk that is happening here...I think that we can get really caught up in the "technicalities" of it all, and really, all you need to do is eat what you want to eat. I like spinach...so I eat it. I like watermelon...so I eat it. I'm sure I could find something out there that says not to eat too much watermelon, etc...I've just read a lot lately about trusting your body's intuition. It makes so much more sense to me.

Before we all had "experts" telling us which fruits and veggies to eat and not eat...what would we have eaten? Just whatever tasted the best, right? I understand the need to make sure we are getting the right nutrients and what not, but the best thing about raw is that you don't have to worry about all of that. I think in time, your body will regulate itself. Like when I first went raw, I ate tons of nuts. Now I don't eat as many. Makes sense now that I see they aren't that great when eaten in mass quantities! :LOL

That kind of touches on the other question about the Raw School list of optimal foods for a raw diet. That is a really extreme list...and I think maybe someday, I might get to that point, but most of us are totally new to raw, and it will take some transisitioning to get us away from all of the things we are so used to. I know I couldn't live without garlic!







At least not right now!

Regarding all of the Fourth of July celebrations that are coming up....I think that it's perfectly fine to just tell people that you are focusing on eating more fruits and veggies. You don't have to call yourself a raw foodist







I know if I told some of my family members that, they would think I joined a cult! Everyone else will be so busy gorging themselves on meat and chips and bread...they will be too lethargic to care that you aren't eating it too







I am going to be going on a separate grocery run so I can make some tasty organic goodies for myself. Nori rolls are super easy to make...or a big fruit salad...if anyone has great ideas for food for the fourth, definitely speak up! Don't be afraid to tell people about raw food though...you may get a few funny looks, but you might find another raw food buddy that way! You just never know.

I'm so glad to hear my DH is not the only raw food spouse who is "starving". Poor guy. Today I had to stop and get him some granola bars and trail mix...we were on the road and only had apples and bananas. I felt sad for him. It's hard when I have tons of self-control when I want to...and he really has none. I can't imagine having to cook for my DH and family and then make raw for me. Those of you that do that are super heroes! Way too much temptation for me! I'm couting the days until my Excalibur comes...it's supposed to be here next week.









Do you ever find yourself looking at someone who looks really sad or worn out and you think...."That person needs to go raw!". I've been doing that so often. Especially with my family. I don't always tell them that, because they would get rather annoyed, but I think it! Acne has always been a problem in my family and I KNOW it's because they drink MASS quantities of milk. We even had a milk machine from a restaurant when we were younger! I have tried to tell them, but no one believes there is a connection. I just want to convert the world to raw...anyone up for that? :LOL

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh ya, Delight ~ the acne & milk - I had *horrible* acne from like 10-14... what a horrible time to have it, too - finally went on some pretty harsh drugs for it too - if only i knew then what i know now - i was LIVING on nacho's and cheese & chocolate milk.. Gross!!

Glad you're back. I was wondering where you were!

I'm completely with you on the spinach too - I like the baby spinach from time to time. Usually in smoothies, but not always. I don't think I eat it often - although today I had a strawberry almond spinach salad. Yum! I love that raw school list of optimal foods. I want to get there at some point. That's definitely what I'm aiming for.

mom&more2 ! I don't think it's limiting at all considering the thousands of fruits there are out there. Greens aren't a major part of my diet, and I doubt they ever will be (but you never know!!).









momajustice.. awesome about your stretch marks!! i'vebeen trying to get more sun on mine. i don't know if it helps though. wouldn't that be neat to get rid of them? i wonder if it can be done. you are doing so awesome!

my husband will join the list of starving raw husbands. he doesn't eat a large percentage of raw though, and i think that's a major part of the problem - plus i think at some point you have to get *past* that feeling of hunger, and realise that it's not acutally hunger.. the body is saying "rest" with that rumbly achy feeling. at least that' swhat i've read. i think it makes sense.

quidditchmom & mom&more2 ~ i think it depends on the company whether or not the frozen fruits and veggies have been blanched. i think even if they are it's still great transition-y type foods. i freeze my own fruits for smoothies except blueberries which i buy frozen (no idea if they've been blanched, dont' much care







) peas on teh salad sounds so yummy!!









oh and primal mothering is a great, great, great book - i love it! there's a tonne of books out there that most ap mamas can relate too but i really felt with this one that i could relate totally.. like, there's another person out there as WEIRD as me!!! i loved it









i've still been eating the watermelon and cherries like crazy. Liam's loving it. it's funny, if i give him a choice of fruits to eat, he'll always take the red one first. no matter what it is


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

Last night we got an awful letter for my boyfriend's ex wife, in which she was just trying to be a







. I was feeling so







and stressed that I got 'hungry' and fruit just wasn't going to do it for me. I got a (pretty small) bowl of pasta and butter, then ate the rest of the ice cream which was only about 3 bites. I felt so sick







: .

It was just so great because I got no satisfaction from that junk. And the only thing that made me feel less sick was a piece of watermellon.

I was also craving another green smoothy yesterday (and this morning, come to think of it), but have to get more greens at the store. I feel like I'm making progress. And the scale says I haven't lost any weight, but I feel like I have, if that makes any sense.

Yesterday the baby had some not raw stuff cause I was kinda feeling like maybe I was starving him, and he was cranky all day long. My back hurts from carrying him all day. This morning he's had grapefruit, watermellon, and grapes and he's as happy as can be.

Oh, and the second morning I was doing this I woke up and thought, "oh, no. More fruits and veggies"







although I got over it pretty quick. This morning I woke up and thought "a big bowl of cherries would be wonderful for breakfast"









I found a recipe for raw lasagne, has anyone tried it? My kids like lasagne and I was going to try it out sometime this week.

Oh ya, one more thing. I'm only 26, but since having my last baby I have felt so unflexable, almost to the point where I didn't even want to move. I've just been dragging for like a year. Yesterday I noticed I was bouncing up the stairs. I've had alot more energy and felt like moving alot.

This is great. But on the topic of family members, my mom has major digestion issues. She goes through months where she can only eat one thing, or has to only have liquids because anything else hurts her. The doctrors have no idea what it is, they think she's just stressed and keep giving her more drugs. I suggested this to her, but she says it wouldn't work cause she doesn't think it's healthy to live mostly on fruit, but raw vegetables give her awful, awful cramps. I hope that when she sees how good it is, she'll give it a try.

Diana


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)

I was reading on Pangaia and it says they got staph from eating too much fruit, has anyone heard of this? I also remember Mango Mama's son got really sick from eating raw. I'm really not going to stress about it though. I'm not eating 100% raw right now. Does anyone have a recipe that has chocolate ( a raw version) and coconut? This is what I've been craving. I'm doing eat to live right now and just trying to eat a ton of raw fruits and veggies and then a small amount of a cooked grain at dinner.

Here's the link to Pangaia in case anyone wants to read it. http://www.pangaia.cc/raw.html


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow..I'm going through a sluggish detox kind of day. (post nasal drip) Did that happen to you Moma Justice?

Baby didn't poop yesterday..that is kinda noteworthy...that's the first day she hasn't pooped in a whole day. I wonder if she is just getting more of the right kind of nutrition from the breastmilk so she is just ultilzing it all up!!! :LOL What do you mama's think??

I am also wondering about eating raw cultured cheese and dairy ect. If you can find it. Most everything I've read about the raw is mostly no "animal" foods. Until this link from mrsalf97.

How is it going for you Arcenciel? ---Are you feeling more energy or any detox or clearer mind? Just curious. I would like to incorprate dairy back into our diets if it would be beneficial.









mrsalf97--that link opened my eyes a little more. All info is helpful.

It all comes down to listening to your own body/self! It's just a challenge with kids.

How do I help them listen to themselves??? Esp when they are allergic to wheat, eggs, all dairy, whey, soy and beef.

I just don't want to feed them chicken and rice. Do you think I'm being ridiculous!???









Nicole


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Personally I would be inclined to believe that the staph & sick child was extreme detox.. if you're into natural hygiene at all - there's only 1 disease, and 1 "cure".. I can no longer subscribe to the whole virus/germ theory.. if anyone wants some links to explain this, I'm sure I can dig some up.

But thanks for the link mrsalf97









here's a chocolate/coconut recipe:
brownie bites

Nicole ~ I think she's probably just adjusting.. when I'm all raw Liam poops (usually) ever day, and when I have cooked it stops him up for 3 or 4 days. But ther'es probably some adjustment period that I never noticed.







I wouldn't want to feed them chicken and rice either, you're not ridiculous!!

Diana ~ i'm crazy with the emotional eating too - sounds like you handled it a lot better than I would







Your'e not starving the baby







Liam is very cranky when he eats cooked too.

You guys are all so inspiring







I love this thread!!


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

http://vm.cfsan.fda.gov/~mow/chap3.html

Heres some info about staph, it seems really odd that it came from eating to much fruit!!!! I think many long term raw fooders would challenge that.

If you are comfortable killing an animal, skinning eat, and eating it raw, and you feel that's good for you, then that go for it. Personally I could never. I definitely think it makes sense that raw enzymes, etc. in fresh meat is healthier then char-broiling it, I just couldn't do it.

I'm sorry, I have a headache right now and am grouchy (eating cooked today). I don't mean to offend anyone. I am usually open minded. I feel very strongly about being a vegetarian, but I fully except that everyone is different. So sorry to be so blunt.

*erin*


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Does anyone else ever feel like they must eat everything in sight?







I walked into the kitchen tonight and ate a banana with almond butter and honey, then I grabbed a mango and ate the whole thing...then grabbed a handful of strawberries...then I had a handful of cashews...and some dried apples. I just felt sooo hungry!

Earlier today I had:

B: watermelon
S: fresh apple juice with mint and a Larabar
L: large green salad with avocado and veggies and olive oil/vinegar
S: watermelon, banana, cashews
D: large green salad with everything

So why was I so hungry? Or was it just impulse eating? Oh who knows!? At least I didn't eat something bad for me...but I still felt like I ate a bunch. I'm not worried about it, I was just surprised at how starving I was.

I'm nursing a 15 month old and she still nurses a lot...so maybe that's it.
I love eating raw...I just love the beautiful colors and textures. It's so fun!


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

shaper, if it wouldn't take you too long to post some links about what you were talking about, I'd be interested in reading more.

I _know_ I'm not starving the baby, it's just that it's hard to switch from thinking that in order to thrive you need to eat a lot of substantial stuff like 'good' cooked meals to something like this so thoroughly. He's back on raw foods and he's doing great.

Delight, sometimes I feel like that. Although more and more when I'm absolutely starving (which happens many times a day) I start eating something and feel stuffed. When I feel like that it's mostly at night and that's when I end up cheating. BTW, has any one tried making ice cream yet? I only have a regular electric juicer and a kinda crappy food processor, but if I could make it with these, it would help me out alot









If you want to grow your own sprouts, how do you do it? Can you use ones from the store to get started? Or do you need seeds? I wanted to plant an herb garden, but it seems no where up here sells seeds anymore. We had a bunch of rain like a month ago and the stores sent them all away.

And just one more question - there is a recipe for rice that says you're supposed to soak it for 36-48 hours, then let it sprout for a bunch of days. Do you let it sit on the counter or stick it in the fridge? It doesn't say on the site.

Diana


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe Melissa. I need to order some cacao beans. I would love to read more about natural hygiene if you have links. Hygeia Halfmoon talked a little about it in Primal Mothering.

Erin, I take no offense. I stopped eating things with a pulse when I was 15 and I'm now 33. So, eating animals is not an option for me. lol I was vegan for years, but sometimes I have something with cheese (and feel congested the next day). I was just surprised to read that they got staph from fruit. They are a raw community so I was not expecting to read that they eat animal products. Thanks for the link.


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

Where to start? It seems to move on so fast!

3littlesweeties - thanks for asking. I don't think I'm eating enough raw to detox properly, though sometimes I'm sure that's what's happening. - Hopefully after the end of the month we'll have a bit more money and I can go out and buy a load of fruit as well as what we already have. I don't really have any doubts that being basically raw is a good thing. Somebody put a link to a great book (How and When to Be Your Own Doctor by Isabelle Moser and it had a pulse test for seeing what food allergies you might have, I seem to react to bread, potatoes and rice so far so I'm pretty well convinced on a personal level too.

I don't know that I can live without dairy, but I'll be testing for those in the next couple of days and see if I just ought to go without!

Anyway, I am having a really hard time enjoying life without all those "fun" foods! My family were already impossible to "cook" for (ds#2 turns out not to eat very much at all if you remove white pasta from his diet) so if I put new restrictions in life seems almost unbearable. And I already started a new thread about how I didn't realise I lived to eat. It just seems that everything I looked forward to had some food link which I now can't look forward to! - coffee out with a friend, coffee out by myself, going to the movies, going out with dh (for what? a meal? a drink???) ... anyway, I'm sure I'll adjust but it's tough at the moment.

On the subject of meat, I haven't been veggie since I was pregnant with my oldest, but since I've been eating better I seem to have more veggie tendencies. However, I really believe that to 'ethically' eat meat you have to really accept the full details of what happens to the meat before it gets to your plate. I don't really have a problem with it, but somehow I can't see myself eating anything raw! So in the meantime I guess I'll have to work up to raw eggs or something.

I think I'm going to have to get me one of the raw recipe books though, because pretty soon I'm going to get fed up of 'salad', as exotic as my salads are nowadays!

On the subject of fruit, I know that some people survive on fruit alone, but on the sugar-free thread, lots of people were talking about the highs and lows of blood sugar when eating fruit, so that makes me question whether it really is good to be eating lots of fruit?

And if you want to eat a 'seasonal' diet, what the **** do you eat in winter? Just apples? Or apples, pears and sauerkraut? Oh, and is good home brewed beer counted as raw? Or is that bad too... in the kind of raw-fooders definition of raw?

- don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to be critical, just feeling depressed at the idea of living on cucumbers, tomatoes, lettuce, celery and apples for the rest of my life!


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

Quote:

On the subject of fruit, I know that some people survive on fruit alone, but on the sugar-free thread, lots of people were talking about the highs and lows of blood sugar when eating fruit, so that makes me question whether it really is good to be eating lots of fruit?
arcenciel ~ I think (and this is just theory) that it's like candida in raw people - if you're eating all raw, it's fine, but if you're still eating other junk, and you eat tons of fruit, then you're going to get blood sugar and candida problems, but only fruit and no junk & no problems!

the social adjustment is hard, for sure. we used to go out for dinner "just because" a LOT.. and i'ts so hard, like Delight said - not even appreciating the food anymore.. such high expectations & such a big letdown. And it can't just be bad food every time I go - my tastes have changed. Hard to let go of all those favourite foods. Lately we've been swinging by the juice bar just for fun now, instead







it's pretty good. I had a lemon/beet/carrot juice today, and my husband had orange/lemon/lime.

I don't know what i'm going to eat this winter - I guess we'll see - it does seem depressing sometimes but that starts to change.. when the other benefits start coming and the addiction fades, it starts to change.. more greens, i suspect. italien salads of avocado tomato & cucumber









Delight ~ I have LOTS of days where I feel like that - maybe it IS the nursing (liam's 11months - he nurses a lot too)..

quidditchmom & mrsalf97 ~ i'll go look up those links right now


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

Delight~







Your positive energy is beautiful and contagious









Quidditchmam~ I mostly just sprout salad sprouts, like alfalfa, clover, radish. It's really easy and cheap. Usually in the bulk section of health food stores they have smaller jars of seeds. Basically you just put about a tsp. of seeds in a mason jar with cheese cloth (or screen) and a rubber band around the top. Soak the seeds in water for a few hours, then drain all the water out. Rinse a few times a day and drain water. Within a day or two they will start sprouting (it's really cute, too), I usually let them grow for about 5 days. Once they are nice big sprouts I put them in the fridge in a closed jar. They are so good and fresh tasting. I soak most other stuff, but not usually spout them only because I get impatient! But you can sprout things on the counter and put them in the fridge when they are done. I have some really good charts about sprouting, I'll have to see if I can find them on-line









Mrsalf97~







I've been veggie since I was 15 too!

Arceniel~ Thanks for the link to that book, it looks really interesting, I think I'm going to get it! I would defiantly recommend getting a raw recipe book, or looking up free ones on-line. Its amazing what you can do with the same ingredients of a salad. Texture and the way thing are cut seem to make a huge difference!! About the blood sugar thing, this is my experience... I have always been really sensitive to sugars and had horrible hypoglycemia when I was young. Normally if I eat a piece of fruit (or any processed sugar) I have to eat something else shortly after or else I feel horrible (hungry, lethargic, cloudy, and gross). After the first few days of completely raw, I can have a fruit smoothie in the morning, and I'm fine. Some days fruit will feel me up for hours and hours without that hypoglycemic feeling. I can't explain why, but it seems completely different. That's one of the things I love about eating this way! I'm not positive about beer, I always though it was heated. But if you make your own, maybe you can do it raw. Some wine is raw, yum!









*erin*
#1 edd 10/29/05


----------



## cwaddick (Oct 16, 2002)

I got into raw foods as a reaction. My Muslim in-laws came to live with us for 6 months -- first time out of Pakistan. They made that classic Indian dish, saag, which I had always loved... but watching them cook it turned me off. They washed and cut up many, many bushels of spinach, kale, and collard greens (and the like). Cooked them in a pot for over an hour, ran them through the blender several times (which took 45 minutes to process all those greens), and cooked them some more. It started as a huge table-ful of raw veggies and became a large stock pot of very, very cooked saag. It was delicious, but those gorgeous, living greens were now quite dead... I had never eaten so much red meat in my life...

Suddenly, the raw foods were looking very attractive at the veggie health food store. I have since bought several raw foods cookbooks, but many of them call for Rejuvelac or the use of a food dehydrator or other special equipment... so I've been limited, but inspired none the less! In particular, I rediscovered nuts and seeds.

-- Caitlin


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Welcome cwaddic---That's so cool that you have just such common sense! I didn't want to do this.... I kinda was kicking my feet. I know this is the best way to live though so there is just no denying. Now if I can just get past the addictions and emotional issues that I didn't realize were even there.

Arcenciel-- I know what you are feeling... Wow! One thing I realize now is that I have been on this road for 5 years!!









It took me 1 year just to cut dairy out. Then the next year to replace eggs & cheese and get used to it. Then wheat, beef & soy. So it's been a long haul for me and really the only reason I did is because my kids react to this stuff. Other peoples kids react to but either parents write it off as ADD & drug 'em or they just think that they are being a typical "kid"!









I really need and appreciate all your support and research..even letting me know how hard of a time you might be having because I realize I am not alone.

Thanks for all the links! I love learning. I just ordered 6 books!! I am having a hard time because my tastebuds are changeing and so cooked food really does taste like cardboard and in a way that makes me sad because I can't do my "emotional" eating. So, the books are a nessesity to get me over the hump!!

Nicole


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

So, I've decided to take the plunge and just do it. I'm going to try and go completely raw for a week, and then I'll see where it takes me.

Has anyone tried raw with and without dairy? I think I'll do the first 3 days without, and eventually I'll try it and see how it is, but I'm trying to figure if it will make a huge difference if I keep it out that week - bacause it would sure make it easier to think of things to eat!

Nicole, it's true, it is really good having the support. - In fact, it's thanks to all you ladies that I'm doing this at all - so I'll know who to blame...


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

I just remembered that someone was missing ice-cream and weegift333 posted this banana "ice-cream" idea on the sugar-free thread a while back:

"Just take a very ripe banana, peel it, cut it into chunks and freeze it in a baggie. Once frozen, take the chunks out and put them in your blender, blend away and you have a single serving of banana ice cream that amazingly has the texture of ice cream and is sweet on its own!"

You can also add carob powder for a chocolatey feel, or she suggested cinnamon, but I wasn't sure if that was raw....

off shopping now


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

*green*faery* - thanks for the information. I'll have to try growing my own!

arcencial - thanks for the ice cream









So I went to the natural food store to pick up a few things yesterday and was there an hour. I was so overwhellmed, I just didn't know where to begin. I have never looked for things like raw carob powder and Nama Shoyu before and had no idea where they might be. I did find carob powder, it didn't say if it was raw, but I bought it anyways with the hope that it was. I never found Nama Shoyu. The recipe I found for marinara sauce called for it and sun dried tomatoes (couldn't find those either, I tried three stores). Oh, and I was hoping to find some coconut. You know - like that coconut you buy at the supermarket for cooking, but not cooked. I was hoping they had it in bulk or something, but no such luck. I did get some pumpkin and sunflower seeds, though. I got some edamame, but now I can't remember the recipe that called for it :LOL

I never realized how much I eat when I'm not hugry. I think I've gotten over the worst of the cravings. I've seen people eating things that I normally would have liked and been able to refraine and not go crazy. Yesterday I would have been 100% except that out of habit I popped a few Veggie Sticks that my kids were eating and some popcorn that my boyfriend was eating in my mouth. Oh ya, and some Altoids. Today I'm having a little bit of a craving though - for caffeine. My poor littlest baby is so sick







I was up ALL NIGHT LONG. But I'm determined to not give in and have some.

I got some raw peanuts at Walmart and was going to make peanut butter but decided to look it up online to make sure that you could actually make raw peanut butter. I found instead that they're a carcinogin (sp?) if they're raw!!! Why are they selling them at Walmart then with no warning not to eat them? Geesh....

Diana


----------



## cwaddick (Oct 16, 2002)

Quote:

I got some raw peanuts at Walmart and was going to make peanut butter but decided to look it up online to make sure that you could actually make raw peanut butter. I found instead that they're a carcinogin (sp?) if they're raw!!! Why are they selling them at Walmart then with no warning not to eat them? Geesh....
Raw peanuts are relatively safe. Mostly, they are prone to molding... and these molds, maybe are, carcinogenic. People who have allergies to mold often choose to avoid peanuts because they are sensitive to the peanut mold, which is found on some (not all) peanuts.

That said, you can get salmonella poisoning from the rind on cantalope... but I know very few people who go the distance to wash their cantalope with soap and hot water before cutting it, and of course, there are no warning labe on cantalope either!

-- Caitlin


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info in the peanuts. I've decided to stay away for now.

My 5 year old got sooo sick from cantalope at a RESTAURANT!!!







They didn't wash the melon good enough I'm sure!!! It was bad...must have been salmonila.

Last night I dd horrible with my eating!! Why is it always at night!!??







:

I will overcome, I will conquer!!!









Nicole


----------



## *green*faery* (Feb 6, 2005)

Nighttime is always my weakness too!

*erin*


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

Ditto on the night time weakness. I ate up some leftover quiche tonight for dinner







: . I'm on a tight budget until the first of the month, so I can't afford to waste food. But, really, that's only part of the reason I ate it--I also was just feeling lazy and hungry and didn't feel like dragging all of the veggies out of the fridge again (as I had done for breakfast and dinner). I've got some uncook books coming which will hopefully inspire some ideas. Right now all I can come up with is smoothies and salad (which takes care of breakfast and lunch), and by dinnertime I'm out of ideas. This is much harder than I thought it'd be, I'm sure b/c my addiction to cooked foods is much stronger than I assumed. But, that's ok. A little at a time, right?

P.S. cwaddick, thanks for the info on peanuts and cantalope . . . good to know!


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Quote:

This is much harder than I thought it'd be, I'm sure b/c my addiction to cooked foods is much stronger than I assumed. But, that's ok. A little at a time, right?
Momandmore2---Exactly!!!!

--- I did a BAD thing today-- I went out without food and to Walmart where there is really no "good" food. So I bought Friedos of all things!!







:
With bean dip!! AHHhhhhh!! I am soooo sick!! what was I thinking!!?

I just want to all to remember--as I didn't--now that we have been raw a while, things like that really hurt!! My stomach hurts!









SO, now I have more conviction... the books help. I've already used up 50% of Alissa's recipies that I think I would like. Some recipies I think, ewww no way --maybe one day, but not now.

Good to know I'm not the only one with "nighttime problems"


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

I really can't believe that we eat mostly cooked food. When I 'cheat', I feel awful. Stomache cramps and a headache...and most people eat only cooked food all day, every day. I'm wondering about the first time ever someone cooked food. What could have made them think that was a good idea and that they should try it again?

I did not know that about cantalope. Thanks for the info. I've decided to stay away from raw peanuts for now too. At least for my kids.

Since my plan to make some raw peanut butter yesterday went down the drain, I attempted to make some other kind of raw nut butter and it turned out pretty yummy. Not too smooth and spreadable, but great to roll a banana in. It was about 1 1/2 c nuts (mostly pecans with some almonds and walnuts), 4 dates (I was going to use them to sweeten it for the kids, but it wasn't working too well so I switched to raw wildflower honey) and about 2 spoonfulls of the honey. All of it was eaten yesterday because everyone loved it so much.

My sister is home on leave and she's gotten interested in raw talking to me. She went out and bought Carol Alt's book last night and I'm reading it right now. It's pretty interesting.

3littlesweeties - how did you know that your kids had these sensitivities? Did a doctor help you find out? My ds has massive amounts of energy. Everyone tells me that most 5yos have loads of energy, but when he's around other 5yos he runs circles around them. We're homeschooling, but I know if we weren't it wouldn't be too far into the year that we'd be having a ridalin talk. I know it's not anything like ADHD though. It doesn't worry me past the fact that if there is a food sensitivity, he'd probably feel better if we knew about it. Of course, if all goes as I hope it will, at some point in the not too, too distant future he'll be raw too, and it probably won't be an issue. But in the meantime...

As for meat. I'm not a vegetarian, I wanted to be at one point when I was younger, but wasn't allowed to. But lately, the thought of meat turns my stomach. Just thinking of not only eating a dead animal, but eating one that's been dead for days just sickens me. I'm definately not going to do raw meat. I haven't done any raw dairy, I might try it sometime, but right now I don't have the desire to.

It'd be great to hear from someone who's totally raw, and see how it's going for them.

Diana


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

quidditchmom - I don't think I'm what you meant when you said "someone who's totally raw" :LOL Today is my second day and it's horrible! I was fine yesterday, but today I've felt so dizzy and weak, and not able to focus really well. I'm going to give it a few more days, but I'm not filled with enthusiasm for being 100% raw forever.

However, I've got over the hurdle of thinking life's not worth living if I don't eat 'junk' food, so I guess that's progress. I have so many cravings for cooked food. Mostly bread!

Yesterday I ate apple for breakfast, I went to the juice bar in the morning and had a mixture (thanks for the idea, shaper) avocado & tomato for lunch, melon for snack and then gazpacho for dinner and some almonds to fill the hole I still had. Today I had melon for breakfast, strawberries & a glass of oj mid-morning, strawberries then avocado with dressing (yummy) and more nuts.

There is an NT 'recipe' for crispy nuts where you soak them in salt water overnight and then dehydrate them. They are delicious.

Oh, and I went to the HFS today (big trip into town) and managed to get some nori - I didn't even know what it was and certainly didn't expect them to have it in Switzerland, couldn't figure what raw thing would give a fishy taste! That it's dried seaweed makes sense... Now I just have to find a recipe...


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

quiddichmom--yes I had the blood test done at the Naturepathic Dr. We all have underlying allergies to things. When we eat them we get things like ear infections, bladder infections, we feel extra tried or grumpy ect... most people think that's just the way we are.

We learn something every day......









Nicole


----------



## mysweetfiona (Apr 4, 2005)

I am delurking for something hardy and delicious to eat for dinner. My dh is pissed. I love raw eating! Kids love it, too. *HE* needs some inspiration! I will finish cooking the stuff in the kitchen, few more meats in the freezer. I decided to only cook dinner. The meal he is here for most times. Luckily for us all, he gets to go out of town, not to mention everyone at work goes out for lunch. He can come home for lunch. Our raw menu doesn't appeal to him and he "WILL BE GLAD WHEN THIS IS OVER!" :LOL Since I love him and all....I want him to eat optimally. But I need some help inticing him and satisfying the taste buds.

Won't you help?







lol........

I APPRECIATE THIS THREAD SO MUCH! THIS TOPIC DESERVES IT'S OWN FORUM! Thank you for your support, there are probably more lurkers like me who need it.









Lori


----------



## moma justice (Aug 16, 2003)

hey ladies

this thread is so big now!

anyway
after about 13 days of 100% raw food
i had a slice of pizza!
it was not even organic!

and last night i had beans and rice....at leas they were organic, but still cooked...

i don't know how i feel about it...
did i slip up? and make a weak mistake?

or

did i need something and the fullfil a need....

need vs desire....

anyway....i now am back to 100%

but i guess i feel a little tainted!

eating is still such a loaded emotional issue for me...

arceinial:
quote: However, I've got over the hurdle of thinking life's not worth living if I don't eat 'junk' food, so I guess that's progress.

that still keeps on popping up in my food issues!

that is my probelm in a nutshell

which is maybe way after BEING VEGAN FOR MONTHS and a raw foodist for almost 2 weeks
i had a freaking slice of pizza!

oh well i am still dropping the pounds like crazy and feeling good overall

not quite as "high" as i was the first week after detox was over but good still


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Hello everyone...welcome to all the new people! This thread moves so fast! I hope that no one "leaves" the thread because they feel like their question didn't get answered. It's hard for me to keep up with it all! I'm glad we have others posting who are knowledgable and can answer questions. Thanks you guys!

Anyway...I've been doing good. Yesterday we were traveling again and I chose to have a cooked day. Thai for lunch, a soy latte, and some quinoa for supper but everything else raw. Today I was 100%...but I'm sooooo wanting something cooked (probably because I ate cooked yesterday?!). I just stand in the kitchen and STARE







at my veggies and fruits....longing for something more. If that blasted dehydrator would hurry up and arrive, I wouldn't be freaking out. Tonight I made broccoli soup from Alissa's book...and it was very tasty. I think it will taste even better as leftovers and chilled a bit. I am trying to use up all my food before we leave for the fourth of July weekend. That is probably why I'm going nuts...not enough food in my kitchen!

I'm feeling very anxious about doing raw right now...I'm really wondering how I am going to continue it for the long term. I just have to think soooo hard about what I'm going to eat on the road, and what I'm going to make, etc. I know this is a normal feeling because I'm so used to cooking everything. I think I felt this way a little when I went vegan, but not to this extreme. If I could just stay home all the time it would be fine, but I've been traveling for most of the summer so far. Ugh! I have a giant cooler in my car to make all of my goodies and it just gets annoying after awhile. Someone needs to start a raw fast food joint! I would be there everyday! :LOL

Sorry for the rant...I really love being raw, I'm just having a bad night. I think it's because I ate a lot of nuts and date nut torte and I feel overly full







I just need to try a bunch of new recipes and I'll be inspired again I'm sure.

I am going to eat at my first raw restaurant this weekend. Ecopolitan in Minneapolis. I'll try to take pics for you to see!







Can't wait to try the yummy stuff there! You can buy crackers and others goodies and they do take out too. It's going to be the highlight of my weekend I'm sure. Plus, my sister is watching Bella so DH and I can be alone and ENJOY a meal! Yippee!

Hope everyone is having a great night!


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi Lori,
Glad you delurked!

I just want you to know I have had a similar experience. My dh didn't like anything really at first either. He did want to do this but not 100%.

I guess in a way I got lucky because the first thing I made... he liked!

I ordered Alissa Cohen's book and DVDs. I wouldn't be doing this if it wasn't for that.

By the way the thing I made was the fettichini Alfredo in her book.

For my kids.. I definately needed the dehydrator for cookies.

The Pizza bread really really helped along with the mock salmon pate'.

So now after two weeks of transitioning we eat a lot a guacamole/salsa, dips with veggies and fresh fruit.

I do kinda spoil my family in the way that we will have a cake or pie in the fridge at all times as well as some dehyrated cookies and or cut up and ready to eat fresh fruit. Watermelon is a fave!









So, I just talked to my dh tonight and he is doin' fantastic. He is 100% except for organic chips! Amazing! He works 10 to 15 hour shifts and has been working overtime on his days off as well and he is only eating what I make.

Lately I haven't prepared stuff so It's just fresh fruit, celery with almond butter and rasins and a nice salad with sprouts and an interesting dressing.

We take liquid supplements as well and I really think this helps tremendously!!

Nicole


----------



## 3littlesweeties (Jan 12, 2005)

Mama Justice---I say, pat yourself on the back!!!









I am so proud of you. I want to be more like you!! From what I've seen, you have a positive outlook on food. One slice.. good job!!

I am wondering, did it make you feel sick to your stomach? Just wondering how your digestive system handeled it since I got sick on Chips & bean dip!! :LOL

Delight--rant's are welcome :LOL ! I can't wait to see/hear what you make when you do get your dehydrator!!!


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

Delight - I'm so jealous. I want to eat a raw restaurant. Maybe in the next 50 years they'll get one in Maine :LOL

I wasn't going to do a cook out this year for the 4th, I was going to leave it up to someone else in the family, but having the most space, I was volunteered. So, I'm going to make it pretty simple; hamburgers, hot dogs, bbq chicken, and corn on the cob are the only things I'm cooking. And my grandmother is making pies. I'm also going to make some raw walnut burgers with raw tomato sauce, a veggie platter with guacamole and salsa (both raw), a fruit platter with dip, a raw apple pie with banana 'ice cream' and raw cherrie bon bons. That's the plan anyways. Two of my sisters are going to be eating raw with me, and hopefully my kids will but I'm not going to force them.

I made some raw lemonade and banana ice cream for them today and they loved it. The ice cream really tastes like ice cream.

I was wondering if anyone here uses a green powder. The book I read mentioned them in place of using greens in green drinks. Also, where do you get nama shoyu? And can anyone tell me why any of the bulk foods I get at my health food store have this yucky, perfume-y aftertaste?

arcenciel and moma justice, thanks for updating us. arcenciel, I'm sure it will get better


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

: Well, I didn't last long enough for it to get better. Towards the end of day 2 I just kind of fell apart. I hadthe remains of the gazpacho but I couldn't resist eating some croutons made of bread, and some leftover cooked chicken from the weekend. Then yesterday I only had salad for breakfast and more raw for lunch but in the afternoon I was craving junk SO badly! I had several slices of bread and honey, then for tea I had sausages (they were already in the fridge...) and WHITE bread. I felt yucky afterwards. I felt drunk actually. It was a bit weird but presumably the sugar or something...

So I've given up. I just don't think I can manage 100% raw at the moment. I'll need to wait until I've got it a bit more together. I only gave up sugar in January and that already brought lots of changes for us. I think I'll work on cutting out grains and cutting back dairy and meat and just introducing as much raw as possible, and then think again about it in a few months.

I really am convinced by the whole raw argument, though I don't know that I could really do it the vegan way. And trying it out was an eye-opener, in fact it made me see lots of possibilities (like all the recipes) that I wouldn't have thought about if I hadn't tried - I would have just tried to eat lots of plain raw veg. & salad, etc. And I have to say, I'm surprised any of you can live without making some of the recipes. I was so sick of salad-y things after just 2 days!

Anyway,







I REALLY admire all of you that are managing to be 100% raw (even with the occasional slight slip). It really takes will-power, imagination and planning. Well done!


----------



## quidditchmom (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, today I've been 100%...cooked that is







: . I am SO tired. My littlest baby is STILL sick. He's got an ear infection. I'm not dealing with it too well. My other two never had one, I haven't slept really since sometime late last week or over the weekend...I'm not sure when cause I don't even know what day it is right now. My back (and every other part of my body) is killing me right now from carrying around a 22 lb baby non stop for the past several days. Doesn't it figure - my baby backpack (the only carrier he hasn't outgrown) broke right before he got sick!







I'm feeling quite emotional (could it be lack of sleep??), especially since I can't find anyone to talk to that will tell me if this is normal, or what I can do or anything besides tell me to just give him antibiotics. I DON'T WANT TO GIVE HIM ANTIBIOTICS!!!







AND, to top it all off, I run a chess/game club for little kids and it meets today. I have to go, and I can't find anyone to watch him.

I keep feeling like if I could just get some sugar or caffein into me I could shake this fuzzy/emotional wreck-y feeling. So I've had a piece of pecan pie, a scoop of ice cream, and some butterscotch chips today. I've torn my kitchen up about 3 times already because I KNOW there is one can of Mountain Dew (nasty, I know, but full of caffeine!) left from before I started this. I just can't find it







: .

But, I've decided that I've got enough to worry about right now, I'm not going to worry about this or feel guilty. I'm just going to get back on track when he's better and I'm well rested....if it ever happens.

Sorry for all that, just ranting....
Diana


----------



## mysweetfiona (Apr 4, 2005)

You've had a bad day? It's ok. Don't give up on a hard day. Get more food, that helps me. Eat more food, more times a day. Perhaps you were eating too little? My dh is pretty pissy, too, but I comprimised with him....all raw except cooked meat at dinner. He refuses to be a "hippy raw eating vegetarian pooping pink grapefruit" or whatever his rant is. Not easy living with that support, kwim. BUT, I will do what I see is best for me. Point is, it ain't easy sometimes.

You know how it is easy to cheat at night (no one to see, I think is why). Well, no one was around, it was late, very hungry. We have icecream. I finished all the leftovers of various salsas, a wedge of cantaloupe, cup of water and went to bed extremely satisfied and proud of myself! There were like 4 little containers of stuff, maybe 2 tablespoons in each, so I was also glad to free up the space in the fridge.

I am going for it anyway. I like it. I have no more indentions on my legs for the first time in over a year. Cooked food didn't leave enough room or appetite for sufficient fluids. Alass........ And I still have energy at 10 pm! That's insane for me.

Thanks for the tips Nicole. My dh wants to know: what about protein, kids have to have meat, and shepard's pie........ I need a resource to say the least. It feels good isn't good enough.

Lori


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quidditchmom*
Well, today I've been 100%...cooked that is







: . I am SO tired. My littlest baby is STILL sick. He's got an ear infection. I'm not dealing with it too well. My other two never had one, I haven't slept really since sometime late last week or over the weekend...I'm not sure when cause I don't even know what day it is right now. My back (and every other part of my body) is killing me right now from carrying around a 22 lb baby non stop for the past several days. Doesn't it figure - my baby backpack (the only carrier he hasn't outgrown) broke right before he got sick!







I'm feeling quite emotional (could it be lack of sleep??), especially since I can't find anyone to talk to that will tell me if this is normal, or what I can do or anything besides tell me to just give him antibiotics. I DON'T WANT TO GIVE HIM ANTIBIOTICS!!!







AND, to top it all off, I run a chess/game club for little kids and it meets today. I have to go, and I can't find anyone to watch him.

I keep feeling like if I could just get some sugar or caffein into me I could shake this fuzzy/emotional wreck-y feeling. So I've had a piece of pecan pie, a scoop of ice cream, and some butterscotch chips today. I've torn my kitchen up about 3 times already because I KNOW there is one can of Mountain Dew (nasty, I know, but full of caffeine!) left from before I started this. I just can't find it







: .

But, I've decided that I've got enough to worry about right now, I'm not going to worry about this or feel guilty. I'm just going to get back on track when he's better and I'm well rested....if it ever happens.

Sorry for all that, just ranting....
Diana


Diana, I sent you a pm.


----------



## mrsalf97 (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysweetfiona*
You know how it is easy to cheat at night (no one to see, I think is why). Well, no one was around, it was late, very hungry. We have icecream. I
Thanks for the tips Nicole. My dh wants to know: what about protein, kids have to have meat, and shepard's pie........ I need a resource to say the least. It feels good isn't good enough.

Lori


Lori, I highly recommend the book Eat To Live or maybe you can find info on the site. It's not a raw book, but it's very imformative! It talks about the myths of protein. Very good read.

http://www.drfuhrman.com


----------



## sprout 1 (Oct 18, 2003)

well first of all,







to diana, I know how hard it is to make the antibiotics decision (and then defend that decision). especially on no sleep. hope you're both feeling better soon.

I have some questions, and I hope they haven't been asked tons of times already. I've been weeding through this thread for the past few days, and it's a monster! All the pictures and websites to distract and sidetrack me!
But what I really am wondering is- how does this diet work with young children, and is it possible to do partial raw? Like 1 cooked meal/day, or will that just leave you feeling crappy? It seems like once you've detoxed, the cooked stuff is harder on your system, so I'm thinking maybe mostly raw and some cooked might make for some sickness... ds would LIVE on fruit, and it's so funny because I just had this conversation before I found this thread- I said how I couldn't stand the thought of eating warm food in the summer, ds said he could never feel full if he didn't eat hot food, and all the while 2 yo ds is asking for more fruit- practically the ONLY thing we can get him to eat.
I was so excited to do this until I read the $$ issues. Once the garden is over, I might have to resort back to rice because we're so darn frugal. (dh has a different word for it) :LOL
And on that note, is it necessary to have a dehydrator? Food processor? We have a cheap blender, but if a dehydrator or whatever would help us get the most nutrition and make it easier to stay with it, I would try to buy one... at garage sales... or Goodwill...


----------



## mommylori (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey, I am new to the site but we are sortof raw ffooders, have been for the bast few months.lol We are 90% there, We have Homemade 10% wheat bread or 100% homemade wheat tortia's adn rice milk. ANd I am anemic as is my children, so we do throw a can of salmon or tuna on a salad occasionally at dinner.lol And we do eat organic popcorn, but that is all we as a famly eat cooked.lol And we are getting there, I need to find out some ideas on Iron in veggies! But we love the diet, it started because my children hate cooked veggies.lol And we eat mainly veggies and we eat all fruit, we have not had real junk food in my home in over a year.lol So this was just the next step I guess.lol But I hope to get some inspiration from you all.lol
Lori


----------



## arcenciel (Nov 26, 2001)

quidditchmom - I have some anthroposophic (Waldorf/Steiner philosophy) dropy that worked wonders on my dd's ear infections (and mine!). It is some kind of oil with 10% levisticum (whatever that is). At any rate, it is not anti-biotics and you might be able to get hold of something similar if you ask around locally? My herbal book says that "the heart of a boiled, cooled onion was inserted into th ear to relieve earache" - though it doesn't say whether it was actually effective. And it's not raw. Please don't take my atttempt at humour for lack of sympathy. Do what you can to get some sleep and worry about the raw when you come to.

On the subject of dehydrators, it sounds like if you do raw forever you might need one eventually, but if your oven turns down low enough you can use that to dehydrate things - all the dehadration recipes seem to say 105°. Or if you have a warming drawer on your oven you can use that as an alternative too.

Still hanging on to the thread while comtemplating giving up...


----------



## sprout 1 (Oct 18, 2003)

Is there a list for the "travelling" book by Hygeia Halfmoon? If so, sign me up! We're ttc, so hopefully I'll be able to get some insights into raw pregnancy, etc. from her... I guess that's depending on how fast y'all read :LOL
diana- I tried onion and garlic oil for ds's ear infection last year. He *stank* like garlic for days, and the infection didn't clear up. I eventually had to do antibiotics, after I cracked when his doctor started accusing me of "neglecting" his health by trying to avoid "treatment"







: I gave him the refrigerated acidopholous, etc. liquid and he didn't have any side effects, and he hasn't had another infection since. I hated giving him antibiotics, but if it's a last resort, feel better knowing you did all you could...


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:

Like 1 cooked meal/day, or will that just leave you feeling crappy? It seems like once you've detoxed, the cooked stuff is harder on your system, so I'm thinking maybe mostly raw and some cooked might make for some sickness...
I do one cooked meal a day, usually soaked and sprouted rice or quinoa, chicken stock or sometimes beans or shrimp (when my grandma buys me some, lol).... I have 5-6 small meals a day. and the rest are raw.
I actually feel much better with a small amount of cooked than 100% raw at this point. Also, having a bowl of rice a day is virtually necessary for our low income. raw aint cheap~

You really dont need a dehydrator, unless you are into the raw gourmet, or you like to stock up on fruits/veggies when they are in season.

Anything dehydrated backs me up terribly, because it absorbs back all of the moisture as it moves though your system... so I dont usually go for it.

You dont really need a food processor either; but it does save time if you are finding youself chopping and slicing for hours a day and also you will need either a processor/chopper/grinder if you want to make almost all of the recipes that include nuts.


----------



## Boof (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi everyone 

I'm new to the boards, been here a few months actually. Started posting on the Pregnancy/Due Date Clubs.

This is my 3rd year of nearly 100% raw. I say "nearly" because I've done the Master Cleanse a couple which uses Maple Syrup and I occasionally use Nama Shoyu. Otherwise I'm totally raw.

Lucky me, here in NYC there are several raw restaurants just a train ride away from me. It really helped in the beginning when I had cooked cravings- I could get a raw version of it and sate the craving.

DS is 7 weeks old now. I had a 100% raw pregnancy and am currently breastfeeding. I use fitday.com to keep an eye on my nutrient intake, otherwise I just rely on "nutrition intuition." I'll post about that concept later, hafta switch sides- NAK ;-)

xoxoxo

Beth


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morgansmom*
diana- I tried onion and garlic oil for ds's ear infection last year. He *stank* like garlic for days, and the infection didn't clear up. I eventually had to do antibiotics, after I cracked when his doctor started accusing me of "neglecting" his health by trying to avoid "treatment"







: I gave him the refrigerated acidopholous, etc. liquid and he didn't have any side effects, and he hasn't had another infection since. I hated giving him antibiotics, but if it's a last resort, feel better knowing you did all you could...

If it re-occurs try an ear candle/cone, i have found them so effective


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

Welcome Beth! I'm so glad you've joined us







I hope you'll stick around a bit so we can pick your brain! With 3 years under your belt...you're a serious raw veteran! Way to go! I am especially interested in hearing more about your raw pregnancy...I will be definitely be raw for my next one.

I stopped by Ecopolitan on my way up to Brainerd...and I about couldn't breathe it was so exciting







It's this totally adorable building and it was just me there, so they had plenty of time to chat while they whipped me up some food. I took a bunch of stuff to go so I wouldn't have to make too much over the fourth. I got some fettuccine alfredo, some "burritos", pizza crusts with 3 different spreads...hummus, strawberry marinara, and pesto...and some coconut date balls. Then I stopped at the coop and got a ton of yummy organics. My mother in law is letting me have my own fridge in our room









Yay! I'm having a great time not eating all the junk they are all consuming.
Anyway...welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

We're starting a new thread for July...CLICK HERE


----------

